# Punk Song of the Day



## bobbypyn (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm gonna start at the beginning and work forward here. This here's the first punk song ever, by anybody. Ladies and Gentlemen.... the Motor City 5!

[video=youtube;ocwZKIUH650]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocwZKIUH650[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 30, 2011)

this is the second punk song ever, and one of my personal favorites of all time. Iggy & The Stooges!!!
[video=youtube;TKYALsp-sIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKYALsp-sIg[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 30, 2011)

Dope tuness!
MC5 sounded like Rock & Roll more than anything ..sounded like Thin Lizzy made babies w/ Deep Purple or something.. lol 


This was my "first" punk album.. 'How to Clean Everything - Propagandhi' 1993
[youtube]jXoQsS1Bu80[/youtube]
[youtube]0XU3Hh5B2qA[/youtube]


But "the first punk song" was most likey not even recorded. Or they were probably smashed and fuckin' threw the recording in the fire 'cause that's how fucking punk they were ahahhlol


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;DN4cFjOhjnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN4cFjOhjnY[/video]OK, let's bring it home with the REAL originators. yeah, other's played hard and fast before them, but nobody had a coherent look to em like these guys. Punk Rock as we know it starts with these four weirdos from Brooklyn. "We all learned how to play listening to the first Ramones album." Joe Strummer


----------



## Biological Graffity (Mar 31, 2011)

MC5 were deff the 1st but theese guys deff the funest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5fzUCOWc-Y


----------



## phenix white (Mar 31, 2011)

Time Again "Black Night"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72FEMpnHQfU


----------



## Biological Graffity (Mar 31, 2011)

here are a few more http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzRaVvKCTDo&feature=relatede.. 
it goes with this forum theme LOL!!!


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm keepin it chronological.[video=youtube;1DFDx1Skv5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DFDx1Skv5k[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;_-7tryyJ0Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-7tryyJ0Ro[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

or better yet this one..[video=youtube;kjITD9LnwRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjITD9LnwRY[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

oh shit.. you got me started now..[video=youtube;qHAZ5okC49A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHAZ5okC49A[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

and of course being from the philly area i absolutely love this tune..[video=youtube;QJYjr-vUKZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJYjr-vUKZM[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;_NWjehpGSO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NWjehpGSO0[/video]

now you didn't think that i was going to leave out one of my all time fav's did yah really??


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;0P9QMkm9Eew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P9QMkm9Eew[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;3qDeM_PzJIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qDeM_PzJIc[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;I9eLeZS9OeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9eLeZS9OeY[/video]

if you don't love The Clash


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;9dMVHxFzNK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dMVHxFzNK4[/video]

f rancid.. but op ivy was the shit...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;SGJFWirQ3ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJFWirQ3ks[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 31, 2011)

I really really really love Mommy's Little Monster and I like Prison Bound, but after that Ness lost his edge (and his heroin addiction; coincidence?)
[video=youtube;RpRWoLRGdBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpRWoLRGdBw[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> I really really really love Mommy's Little Monster and I like Prison Bound, but after that Ness lost his edge (and his heroin addiction; coincidence?)
> [video=youtube;RpRWoLRGdBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpRWoLRGdBw[/video]


fucking a.. such a great band.. ever see the video another state of mind filmed back in the 80's.. it follows socail d on their first " world" tour and is fucking awesome.. their bus breaks down in dc and they crash at the dischord house for a couple of days..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;oc3TdZlLJog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc3TdZlLJog[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;86PVYhAhBGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86PVYhAhBGY[/video]

sorry didn't mean to post the whole ep, just this one song......


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;jPGDNnTc-_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPGDNnTc-_w[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 31, 2011)

somebody went all crusty on here a minute ago. here's one for ya.[video=youtube;BMU2HUmVqjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMU2HUmVqjM[/video]
The lead singer & I grew up skateboarding together (he had a 1/4 pipe in his back yard driveway) This is my buddy that got arrested at the 84 republikkkan convention for holding a sign that said "GIVE HINCKLEY A CHANCE!" gotta love that shit...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;hifsnpIJhq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hifsnpIJhq8[/video]

or better yet, this one.. one of the best live shows i've seen at the city gardens in trenton nj when there was such a place.. social distortion gets the honor for one of the bloodiest, believe it or not..


----------



## Biological Graffity (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;bHNtMmfy3OQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHNtMmfy3OQ[/video]...and here is some real CRUST...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

Biological Graffity said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHNtMmfy3OQ&feature=related ...and here is some real CRUST...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9kRXh2wHCs


 never even heard of them, but they kinda have an operation ivy feel to them no doubt.. pretty good..


----------



## Biological Graffity (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;VCEuZxMcdnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCEuZxMcdnk[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;xRAdxlJkJeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRatch?v=xRAdxlJkJeY[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo8waGM0OMQ&feature=related


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

hey bio.. just an fyi for you.. if you want to post a utube video on here.. just click the share on the video, copy and paste the link, then when you come here, so the lil thing that looks like a piece of film above the reply box that you type your reply in?? there is like the a with an underline under it, then like a globe looking thing, than a box looking thing, than the film looking one, lol.. click on the film one, and a box pops up, just paste your link in there, and your done..
i just learned how to do it myself not so long ago.. before that i was always doing what you do, and always felt stupid when the next person would post an actual vid and not a link, hope it helps..


----------



## beardo (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm going to say it started in 65
[youtube]izodh_djsUI[/youtube]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

i still think neil young had a big role, well maybe not so much in punk, but for sure metal, grunge type of music..


----------



## beardo (Mar 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn.. that lead guitar is sick.. and who knew that there was a dylan song that i actually liked, lol..


 That was when he first started playing electric and people wern't expecting it....mist have tripped them out, it was at a folk festival, that was punk as hell,
Yeah Neil Young influential for sure


----------



## VER D (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;5ucAEdM8CLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ucAEdM8CLY[/video]
kickin ass intro


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

VER D said:


> [video=youtube;5ucAEdM8CLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ucAEdM8CLY[/video]
> kickin ass intro


 yah baby.. was kinda torn earlier as to whether put up six pack or slip it in up.. i went with slip it in just cuz i love rollins vocals on that track, but the intro to six pack is killer, all that feed back and shit.. like a wall of noise..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;dA0yBFKwe4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA0yBFKwe4M[/video]

i was a huge rollins fan.. i saw him doing spoken word in trenton like two weeks after his buddy joe had gotten killed during a botched robbery attempt.. that shit was super emotional.. rollins spoken words shows are amazing to say the least; part comedy, part reality, and total killerness.. good times..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;LAZrJ6Nha5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAZrJ6Nha5c[/video]

he's just got soo much energy, i would love to can that shit up and sell it.. would put red bull out of business in about a week, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;j-aTAknRDNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-aTAknRDNs[/video]

don't know how we skipped over this dude, lol.. i'll get to the misfits in a second, this just reminded me of them, don't know why, lol.. but this song used to sound killer in my old car with the 12 inch sub hitting oh so hard on that drum beat in the intro...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;j4YKvO9leNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4YKvO9leNA[/video]

yah baby, now we're getting old skool crusty up in this thread lol.. mayb one of the oldest punk era bands out there..idk if that's true, but they are fawking great.. who doesn't remember skating to this shit back in the days?? and how many of us had atleast one friend that had a misfit skull painted on the back of a jacket or two?? i know i did..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;-pzX3J_-9vY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pzX3J_-9vY[/video]

this song still pretty much has the same affect on me that it had on me close the 25 years ago when i heard it first..


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEuBWp8-gLE[video=youtube;cEuBWp8-gLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEuBWp8-gLE[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;gNI5eAWCWHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNI5eAWCWHI[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;RGjpyKs2DE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGjpyKs2DE0[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feP-_ThCtkw


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;U0kCRbSyjmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0kCRbSyjmo[/video][video=youtube;7y6OWW0YVHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y6OWW0YVHM[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey bio.. just an fyi for you.. if you want to post a utube video on here.. just click the share on the video, copy and paste the link, then when you come here, so the lil thing that looks like a piece of film above the reply box that you type your reply in?? there is like the a with an underline under it, then like a globe looking thing, than a box looking thing, than the film looking one, lol.. click on the film one, and a box pops up, just paste your link in there, and your done..
> i just learned how to do it myself not so long ago.. before that i was always doing what you do, and always felt stupid when the next person would post an actual vid and not a link, hope it helps..


hey thanx alot, it works great, sorry for highjacking the thread for a bit, I figure a little international flavor wont hurt....I wanna hear some punk shit that I never heard before!!!


----------



## cervezacorona (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Av-6HPNBf6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av-6HPNBf6g[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;aZDspUAXTFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZDspUAXTFM[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;6daIP-tT2vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6daIP-tT2vI[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;tmd9NOto0Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmd9NOto0Os[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 1, 2011)

[youtube]l7TWLxCIgwE[/youtube]

[youtube]JUpidCc7wwY[/youtube]

'87 NOFX lol [youtube]H6fRA71S2po[/youtube]

[youtube]y8uxNTuSMLY[/youtube]

& a more contemp. punk vid to finish..
[youtube]fuRKRFjm-HA[/youtube]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;wcE70r18d0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcE70r18d0I[/video]

sound quality kinda blows, but still a great band and a good tune..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;4XstH23RYOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XstH23RYOA[/video]

god, i don't know how many times i've cruised around with a car full of skater kids all singing this shit word for word at the top of our lungs.. damn, i miss being a kid..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;nNEVAy8bNiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNEVAy8bNiU[/video]

damn.. completely forgot about this song.. i effing love this one.. that opening, and just the lyrics on the whole.. good stuffs..


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 3, 2011)

I saw the Star Fucking Hipsters (Scar sucking fisters) couple months ago and i wasn't that impressed. I'm just not into crack enough i guess. When i saw that chick go into the bathroom to fix before they could play, i was over it. and bio, Severed Head is as real as it gets with crusties. that guy runs Mind Control records; check your old Profane Existence zines! Gotta love PE. anybody else here a big fan of Texas punk? there's not alot of it, but it is awesome. here's some Dicks for ya![video=youtube;09lox_vnJ9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09lox_vnJ9Y[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ur7Z-w_tF5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur7Z-w_tF5E[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 3, 2011)

I love these guys... yes Blag is bi; who cares? they fuckin ROCK!!!
[video=youtube;lDN5K3xJwtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDN5K3xJwtk[/video][video=youtube;ESWv8F83maQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESWv8F83maQ[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;snNrNyqaZuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snNrNyqaZuk[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;HmSs_rMjJLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmSs_rMjJLg[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 3, 2011)

Moon over Marin- DK

[video=youtube;A4SQqPSdJUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4SQqPSdJUU[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess you could say Bad Brains are my all time favorite next to the Ramones & The Clash...


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 3, 2011)

my fave Kennedy's song. 
[video=youtube;v5XuDqC1a6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5XuDqC1a6Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;r222GbisQz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r222GbisQz8[/video]

i know a lot of peps don't like these peps for their anti us stance, but fuck me, they are still great..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ixj_xKfDX98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixj_xKfDX98[/video]

the best part of this one is i probably hate cops even more then i did back then...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;zmHhB9zV_rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmHhB9zV_rQ[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 3, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> my fave Kennedy's song.
> [video=youtube;v5XuDqC1a6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5XuDqC1a6Y&feature=related[/video]


 mine as well.. wasn't the biggest fan of jelly's voice, but they have a couple of songs that i always liked..


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 3, 2011)

Punk ain't no religious cult
Punk means thinking for yourself
You ain't hardcore cos you spike your hair
When a jock still lives inside your head 

Nazi punks
Nazi punks
Nazi punks-Fuck Off! 

Nazi punks
Nazi punks
Nazi punks-Fuck Off! 

If you've come to fight, get outa here
You ain't no better than the bouncers
We ain't trying to be police
When you ape the cops it ain't anarchy 

[Repeat chorus]

Ten guys jump one, what a man
You fight each other, the police state wins
Stab your backs when you trash our halls
Trash a bank if you've got real balls 

You still think swastikas look cool
The real nazis run your schools
They're coaches, businessmen and cops
In a real fourth reich you'll be the first to go 

[Repeat chorus]

you'll be the first to go
you'll be the first to go
you'll be the first to go
UNLESS YOU THINK!!!!


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;GtgdePQ-gwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtgdePQ-gwE[/video][video=youtube;as8BUIA89a8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as8BUIA89a8[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;2mYkilGkd6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mYkilGkd6o[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jdq_NOzxbdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdq_NOzxbdA[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;KQeHbMSqRxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQeHbMSqRxU[/video]


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;EWwRucMUjLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWwRucMUjLw[/video]

my namesake. Jan Paul Beahm aka Bobby Pyn aka Darby Crash. Rest In Piss Darb!


----------



## BBYY (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;Me4GR2cze_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me4GR2cze_U[/video]pennywise fuck authority


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;sXwrCQIB0o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXwrCQIB0o0[/video]

holy shit.. this is city gardens in trenton nj.. been there for tons of shows, not this one though..


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 5, 2011)

that I Against I video concert footage is from Theatre Gallery 86 show. yes i was there! 
BEST. CONCERT. EVER. and I've seen a shitload; first show was Black Flag in 85, i was hooked.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;6bCyMpsdfVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bCyMpsdfVI[/video]

sorry about the shitty audio on the last vid, but i was soo excited to see the gardens again, i couldn't resist posting it.. i loved me some youth of today back in the day, i also liked shelter as well, although ray got a lil nutso with all that hare krishna shit imho, but hey, whatever..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> that I Against I video concert footage is from Theatre Gallery 86 show. yes i was there!
> BEST. CONCERT. EVER. and I've seen a shitload; first show was Black Flag in 85, i was hooked.


 the i against i one i posted?? nice.. i've seen bad brains twice i think.. of course they were amazing.. i loved hr, and who has dookier dreads then hr? lol.. i against i is still one of my favorite albums of all time.. one song after another just are incredible..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

i was grown up on lil hardcore and punk shows like those ons, and as a result i'm still not a big fan of big ass arena shows, although some of them are great of course people like floyd who put on an amazing show, but i still like to be all up close and personal, something you'll never get at a big arena show..


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 5, 2011)

not to mention I've met & hung out with all my musical heroes. you can't do that at big shows. nor would I want to; met Eddie VanHalen once & i was blown away by what a dick that dude was. I'll take the company of punks any day over spoiled bitch rockstars.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 5, 2011)

i saw jesus lizard in boston in 09 on their last tour and they played like they were 20. the energy was intense. may not
be the punkiest but they have the attitude. i love jesus lizard. lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> not to mention I've met & hung out with all my musical heroes. you can't do that at big shows. nor would I want to; met Eddie VanHalen once & i was blown away by what a dick that dude was. I'll take the company of punks any day over spoiled bitch rockstars.


 yah, i've met rollins a couple of times and talked with him a bit about hubert selby jr, the dude that wrote the book requim for a dream which the movie was written about.. rollins is actually who i heard about selby first.. i read that book in the early 90s or so, and it was amazing back then.. rollins was super chill.. i've met ian mackaye as well.. just got to stand around him and say hey and what not, but it was still cool.. the only other celeb i've ever met was woody harelson when i was walking around the village in nyc one time with my ex.. a white dude with a hoody with a bunch of black dudes around him approached us and asked if we knew where any thrift stores were.. we got about ten feet away, and we both looked at each other and were like, was that woody harelson, so of course we went running back and talked to him for a second.. he was pretty chill as well..


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i've met rollins a couple of times and talked with him a bit about hubert selby jr, the dude that wrote the book requim for a dream which the movie was written about.. rollins is actually who i heard about selby first.. i read that book in the early 90s or so, and it was amazing back then.. rollins was super chill.. i've met ian mackaye as well.. just got to stand around him and say hey and what not, but it was still cool.. the only other celeb i've ever met was woody harelson when i was walking around the village in nyc one time with my ex.. a white dude with a hoody with a bunch of black dudes around him approached us and asked if we knew where any thrift stores were.. we got about ten feet away, and we both looked at each other and were like, was that woody harelson, so of course we went running back and talked to him for a second.. he was pretty chill as well..


mackaye is my fucking idol. that man has such a grip on what music is an what it should be. his inyerview with nardwar on youtube is awsome. thats the kind of dude that lets you know music is still real. fugazi was (is) a perfect example.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

tomahawk2406 said:


> mackaye is my fucking idol. that man has such a grip on what music is an what it should be. his inyerview with nardwar on youtube is awsome. thats the kind of dude that lets you know music is still real. fugazi was (is) a perfect example.


 yah, i love mackaye and all of his bands, minor threat, egghunt, fugazi, i even like dag nasty that isn't him, but jeff i think from minor threat.. 
ian's got a great outlook on life and the world in general.. still charges like $10 for shows when every other band charges like over fifty, and he gives every show his all.. i must have seen fugazi atleast five or six times, and every show was amazing.. he really is someone to look up to.. i haven't listened to a fugazi record since maybe the one with long division on it, forget what that one is called, but i should really check out some of his newer shit..
i've sadly gotten away from a lot of this music in the last few years or so, which is why i raelly love this thread as its brought back a lot of good memories and good times from years past.. nowadays i've been listening mostly to shit like john lennon and the beatles as well as a lot of neil young.. fuck, he's playing in arpil in nyc, and i've been trying to find someone to go with, but the tickets are like $300 or so.. neil could really do with a nice talk to ian about his tix prices, lol.. i'm still looking for someone to go, but times running out quickly..


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;3Oe_Rxt9wB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oe_Rxt9wB0[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;sSiyA1cLTWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSiyA1cLTWQ[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

i was going to post ministry earlier, but wasn't sure if i'd call them "punk" but sense you did, i will too, lol...

[video=youtube;MiLPpsqhzO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiLPpsqhzO8[/video]

i saw pigface once live, and they were awesome.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;Yl9_enhs9ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl9_enhs9ro[/video]

dammmmmmmmmnnnnnn... i forgot all about this tune till i just broght them up...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

don't remember if i've already posted this one, but if i did, oh well, i could go for hearing it again...
[video=youtube;bNj7ZyZy7cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNj7ZyZy7cw[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;dfwicqniOMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfwicqniOMw[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;l9bH6R3gj0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9bH6R3gj0I[/video]

kinda feel like hanging myself after listening to too much of this, but god, i love it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;bpz2AWu4PZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpz2AWu4PZg[/video]

ok ok.. i know that this song isn't punk per se, but you didn't grow up in the 80's and 90's and listen to any kind of alternative music and not like peter murphy and bahaus.. enough said.. he deserves his spot in this thread for that reason imho..


----------



## SCI (Apr 5, 2011)

rabies... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH0bXimQqM8

skateboard anarchy... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iChTg8hCl_E

snuff em... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCLrpUCpGKo


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;BMuLYVOqFNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMuLYVOqFNQ[/video]
Mudhoney are the best band outta Seattle; period. talk about zero attitude musicians! Steve is from Houston too! how they know about all that obscure Tx punk they love to cover.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 5, 2011)

and I'll count Ministry as punk; Al's a gnarler, even tho the first album is gay. and Bauhaus are the definition of Goth, but they're still good... I think I need to start a Grunge Song thread, cuz there's too many awesome ones to throw under the punk banner.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i love mackaye and all of his bands, minor threat, egghunt, fugazi, i even like dag nasty that isn't him, but jeff i think from minor threat..
> ian's got a great outlook on life and the world in general.. still charges like $10 for shows when every other band charges like over fifty, and he gives every show his all.. i must have seen fugazi atleast five or six times, and every show was amazing.. he really is someone to look up to.. i haven't listened to a fugazi record since maybe the one with long division on it, forget what that one is called, but i should really check out some of his newer shit..
> i've sadly gotten away from a lot of this music in the last few years or so, which is why i raelly love this thread as its brought back a lot of good memories and good times from years past.. nowadays i've been listening mostly to shit like john lennon and the beatles as well as a lot of neil young.. fuck, he's playing in arpil in nyc, and i've been trying to find someone to go with, but the tickets are like $300 or so.. neil could really do with a nice talk to ian about his tix prices, lol.. i'm still looking for someone to go, but times running out quickly..


haha i hear ya man. it shows goes to show how punk music and the aura around it relates so well with the youth. punk music is so easy to make but you just can't fake it cause than its pure shit and everything it goes against.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;SGJFWirQ3ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJFWirQ3ks[/video]


One of the best live performances i've ever seen. The kids are just loose as fuck.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2011)

plus rep if oyu remember the zounds

[video=youtube;5TfCfaDJM0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TfCfaDJM0k[/video]

[video=youtube;E3B0vgs1KUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3B0vgs1KUc[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Yessssss! My bud would love you for this post hahh lol dopenesss


 yah, i love ian curtis and joy division.. such great music that really has some feeling behind it, even if the mood is dark and depressing, it still has good emotion to it, and i love how dark and dreary some of their songs are.. even the love songs are dark and depressing like love will tear us apart, lol..

i just wish that they could have been around for a lot longer then they were and would have been able to drop some more amazing music before ian hung himself.. not the biggest fan of new order who came out of joy division as they are just simply to happy for me.. do love the cure though..


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;IieNsf4zapk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IieNsf4zapk[/video]
the unfortunate theme song around here recently....


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;PHRIvssIfHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHRIvssIfHo[/video]
can't believe nobody posted these guys yet... for shame.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

The Rollins band did a benefit tour for The West Memphis 3 a few years ago, with Keith Morris and Hank doing all of The First Four Years. one of the best things I've ever seen. never got to see Keith with the Flag so it was mesmerizing to me; goosebump city. BLACK FLAG!!!


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;pVjNPNNxySc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVjNPNNxySc[/video]

another personal favorite. SLF FOREVER!!!

and best album/12" cover E V E R !


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;793TAUqVfSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=793TAUqVfSQ&feature=related[/video]
another classic from the Boys from Belfast...


----------



## Steve French (Apr 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;jfvAVlFoRmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfvAVlFoRmg[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/v3K0wX0mlrQ[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/kUHsBuCKSdI[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

fuck i hate when youtube does that shit.. anyhoo's, they are two of ian mackaye's lesser known projects.. major plus rep points if you knew them, except for you bobby, i'd expect nothing less of u, and be let down if you don't know them both..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

god damn it.. again.. subhuman's ... reality is waiting for the bus..[video]http://youtu.be/1PGjCZaUnDc[/video]

which of course makes me think of waiting for the bus to go score dope, and why wouldn't it.. it was a pretty fucked up reality for me at the time..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/GPt-s5w9W3Q[/video]

sing along boys, i'm sure you all know the words for dri's i dont need society.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

slashed up skin, sliced up eyes.. turned her over and saw the tire tracks on her head. that's when i realized she was dead...[video]http://youtu.be/AlHHmrYUPkc[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

i watched her as she bled.. i wonder how much you had to pay to get your mom killed in such a way..

i shot regannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn nnn.....[video]http://youtu.be/EWY7_a-q8gk[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

wtf,, not having much luck with the links tonight.. but heres a fav from back in the day.. a lil iced tea, body count.. cop killllllllllllla......[video]http://youtu.be/BSvD5SM_uI4[/video]

tonight we get even......


----------



## Steve French (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;4vbQQ4y0uYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vbQQ4y0uYE[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 8, 2011)

IDK if anyone posted these guys already.. too lazy to go through.. lol


*REFUSED*!

Last album in '97

They're prob borderline hardcore or w/e but IDGARA ..

[youtube]NXm1GNBjibw[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 8, 2011)

hahahahh, Steve French! Nice, my buddy had a zong w/ mountain cat symbols on it and named it 'Steve French' after the TPB's episode.. lol but yah awesome name is what i was getting at...... ha


----------



## Steve French (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;xAsbF5Dn8WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAsbF5Dn8WI[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2011)

HOW ABOUT A LIL CRO MAGS UP IN THIS PIECE?? ONLY ONE OF THE BEST HARDCORE SONGS.. EVER...[video]http://youtu.be/bJWrh3FHuUQ[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2011)

never saw this video before in my life, in my life.. fucking killer.. 

http://youtu.be/NrmcaiZM_vU


----------



## Steve French (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;AKkv6wJ3fww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKkv6wJ3fww[/video]

[video=youtube;EfK-WX2pa8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfK-WX2pa8c&feature=related[/video]

Could keep this thread going for a while just posting dope songs by the Clash.


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/md44wo2Ah-E


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 13, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/dsONzEqrr6w[/video]


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 13, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/sMkN0BfRorA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2011)

i was going to post some snfu earlier, but forgot all about it.. and now you beat me to it..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 15, 2011)

Try to listen to these songs one after the other as quickly as possible... on the album they go into each other and make "one" song lol.. my buddy and i got this played at school during lunch lol but only until where they said "fuck off".....

[youtube]_jEl9vHFXpo[/youtube]
[youtube]TWyhrBtkRS0[/youtube]


Great Album. 'Pump up the Valuum.'

Probably gonna have a NOFX day now hahha..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 18, 2011)

[youtube]cAVhec3SRJg[/youtube]

[youtube]8clGuSJLP5w[/youtube]

Some more *REFUSED*


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 18, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/nBHLXHzZ4aI[/video]

how about a lil ray cappo from y o today fame.. shelter..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 18, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/-apRCG2Nffc[/video]

love the double bass in this song.. am i demon... yes i am..........


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 18, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/gw_oc6uOLos[/video]

what do we do men? find her, feel her, f her, forget her....


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice thread guys...

[video=youtube;w7l_nejSYl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7l_nejSYl8[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Btj2TfGm3t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btj2TfGm3t0[/video]

Had to upload this one myself.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;GJpd2NpERa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJpd2NpERa8[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;w2M7snEx1zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2M7snEx1zs[/video]

I'm on a roll here.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;ybUqM8jf3mU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybUqM8jf3mU[/video]

[video=youtube;vcTMtVPvROs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcTMtVPvROs[/video]

I think that's enough for today.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;tf_KFRCqork]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf_KFRCqork[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 21, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> [video=youtube;tf_KFRCqork]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf_KFRCqork[/video]


 You know the singer in the band I last posted was in the buzzcocks at one point? Well I guess you probably did.


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;LoF_a0-7xVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ[/video]


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;7NW29q6C4Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NW29q6C4Do[/video] An off shoot of punk, Irish style

[video=youtube;aTafZRecy2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTafZRecy2k[/video] Again with a Irish influence.


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 21, 2011)

Shadeslay said:


> [video=youtube;LoF_a0-7xVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ[/video]


Fucking LOVE Suicidal Tendencies!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Fucking LOVE Suicidal Tendencies!


 yah, i always loved the first album and possessed to skate as well, never really got into much after that as i feel they got a lil too metal for my likings, but suicidal tendencies, suicidal tendencies has to be one of the best albums ever..


----------



## beardo (Apr 21, 2011)

[youtube]4LOaEzmaPfU[/youtube]


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 21, 2011)

Steve French said:


> You know the singer in the band I last posted was in the buzzcocks at one point? Well I guess you probably did.


Damnit! I deleted the picture I had of me and Steve Diggle on the bus holding an issue of the magazine i was briefly employed by. we're both blazed as hell; he'd hurt his back the night before whilst rocking out & I had some vicodin on me, so he was stoked!


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;TKYALsp-sIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKYALsp-sIg[/video]
repost cuz it's Iggy's birthday!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> [video=youtube;TKYALsp-sIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKYALsp-sIg[/video]
> repost cuz it's Iggy's birthday!


 i know your gonna want to kill me bobbypyn, but for some odd reason i never really got into iggy pop.. i've really tried as well, but for some odd reason, he just doesn't do it for me..


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 22, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Fucking LOVE Suicidal Tendencies!


Me too, they were the first punk I listened too, so I always get nostalgic when I listen to them.


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i always loved the first album and possessed to skate as well, never really got into much after that as i feel they got a lil too metal for my likings, but suicidal tendencies, suicidal tendencies has to be one of the best albums ever..


For sure, I've a couple of their earlier eps on vinyl and split as well can't remember with who though, I should probably dig them up, but yeah I'm into their early more thrash-y stuff, even though it's before I was born, hah..

but yeah they are big influence to a lot of the more obscure skate thrash in 90s - early 2000s:

[video=youtube;MAydQ3mgI-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAydQ3mgI-c&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;chWc_MuNuvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chWc_MuNuvQ&feature=related[/video]

(sorry to the op if he only wanted a "punk'' thread, there's so much out there it's hard to keep to one genre! i had also started a thrash thread but I don't think anyone liked my music, I only got one response, lol..)


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 22, 2011)

Shadeslay said:


> [video=youtube;7NW29q6C4Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NW29q6C4Do[/video] An off shoot of punk, Irish style
> 
> [video=youtube;aTafZRecy2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTafZRecy2k[/video] Again with a Irish influence.


I actually saw both these bands when I was younger, maybe 6-8 years ago at warped tour (i think they were both at the same fest) either way, fun stuff.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> I actually saw both these bands when I was younger, maybe 6-8 years ago at warped tour (i think they were both at the same fest) either way, fun stuff.


i worked at a tower records outside of philly, and the drop kick murphy's came and played a show in our store on time.. not really my cup of tea.. too much of a sing a long kind a feel to it, but what ev's, it was still cool to see them trash the store..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/leRYVp56W0k[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/swLMFmc3sFM[/video]

damn, i'm finding all kinds of good shit tonight.. first corrosion of coformity then the accused.. what next??? how about a lil return of martha splatterhead???


----------



## beardo (Apr 22, 2011)

[youtube]Ctg5FCS1wCM[/youtube]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/3Yjmj2MaEDk[/video]

sorry, but couldn't leave out technocracy........


----------



## beardo (Apr 22, 2011)

[youtube]tc4PkC6CiPQ[/youtube]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/OQz771qlnxY[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/r4OhIU-PmB8[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;lPe-OfePp_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPe-OfePp_E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 23, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> [video=youtube;lPe-OfePp_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPe-OfePp_E&feature=related[/video]


i was really let down when i saw gb's live though.. as much as i love that album, they kinda sucked live.. not very much energy... but still glad that i got to see them...


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 23, 2011)

Dude... I know. I saw them like three years ago (granted they're a little old) and they were very below average, it was almost boring. But yeah, I was still really happy I got to see them.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 23, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Dude... I know. I saw them like three years ago (granted they're a little old) and they were very below average, it was almost boring. But yeah, I was still really happy I got to see them.


 damn. three years ago ehh?? i didn;t know they ever got back together after civ went off and formed civ.. civ had one or two decent songs that were actually almost like a hit.. i saw them probably around 94 or somewhere in that time frame.. civ was still much older than what i had pictured in my head in the times before the internet and shit like that when you actually had to use your imagination on what people looked like, lol..
yah, i just thought that they really lacked in energy for a hardcore band.. a lot of people were actually kinda sitting.. the only worse live perfomance i saw back than was no/fx when the entire crowd did just sit down and waited for them to stop playing.. i didn't think that they were that awful, but it just wasn't the hardcore shit that they were used to at the time at that club


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 23, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/ngZXgBH7v9c[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;UC-sZOLY_sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC-sZOLY_sg&feature=related[/video]
dont kno if this one has been posted but fuck it


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn. three years ago ehh?? i didn;t know they ever got back together after civ went off and formed civ.. civ had one or two decent songs that were actually almost like a hit.. i saw them probably around 94 or somewhere in that time frame.. civ was still much older than what i had pictured in my head in the times before the internet and shit like that when you actually had to use your imagination on what people looked like, lol..
> yah, i just thought that they really lacked in energy for a hardcore band.. a lot of people were actually kinda sitting.. the only worse live perfomance i saw back than was no/fx when the entire crowd did just sit down and waited for them to stop playing.. i didn't think that they were that awful, but it just wasn't the hardcore shit that they were used to at the time at that club


It was actually in '06 at some fest in ATX... my bad, dates get blurred easily for me.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 23, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> It was actually in '06 at some fest in ATX... my bad, dates get blurred easily for me.


 lol.. i'd say 06 was like three years ago too... i'm always forgetting the day and the year, and i've gotten really bad since i've gotten laid of from my job.. i was just as bad on the days when i was working though as i worked third shift, i'd go in one on day, and come home on another.. that shit had me fucked up for like 10 years or so..


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 24, 2011)

i like it ,,...
[video=youtube;ot6FFSb5SzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot6FFSb5SzY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;37dBq_4TsZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37dBq_4TsZI[/video]


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 25, 2011)

i think its not so bad & i also like it too much guys ....[video=youtube;r4rhX6iB-2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4rhX6iB-2o&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 25, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> i think its not so bad & i also like it too much guys ....[video=youtube;r4rhX6iB-2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4rhX6iB-2o&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


 This became a techno thread when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Steve French (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;USKocNP6WIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USKocNP6WIk[/video]

[video=youtube;CrwI1gKE4jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrwI1gKE4jI[/video]
Had to erase the memory of that from my mind.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZYMD3ZPM-1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYMD3ZPM-1c[/video]

Lead singer of this band murders his girlfriend while ripped on heroin, goes to jail, band breaks up, he gets out of jail and the band reforms. Good song and story too.


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 26, 2011)

Is that daft song a joke?


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 26, 2011)

VER D said:


> dont kno if this one has been posted but fuck it


GG was one of the hardest mother f er's out there.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 27, 2011)

[youtube]QMCdDxNpbBs[/youtube]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;IH9MDc1TXtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH9MDc1TXtY[/video]

[video=youtube;h0CCH3QekEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0CCH3QekEw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;6hsBQjPO2-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hsBQjPO2-o[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

how about some pre rage against the machine era zach?? such a great song..
[video]http://youtu.be/NJ0J_UnmhLM[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

man, had almost forgotten all about this band till my ex gf just reminded me of them.. how i could forget this song is beyond me though..
[video]http://youtu.be/zfB-kuxj-Ko[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (May 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;PsuOeFiKoXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsuOeFiKoXo&feature=related[/video]

smashing my face at five in the morning...


----------



## upthearsenal (May 3, 2011)

anyone in atx (or where ever) going to chaos in tejas?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> anyone in atx (or where ever) going to chaos in tejas?
> 
> View attachment 1581986


 nice, there are a few bands on that that i would really like to see like killing joke and of course youth of today.. i wonder if ray kappo is back with yot?? i'm not sure, the last time i saw ray he was all hare krishna and with shelter, whom i liked, but he got a lil whacky with all of that hare krishna stuff in my opinion.. i used to always see them walking around on south street in philly playing drums and witih a big group of krishna's diong their chants and all... but who am i to judge, i know that he lost his mother early on, which must have been super hard to deal with, and i guess turning to krishna isn't as bad as say turning to heroin like some people i know, and christ, my ex gf broke up w/ me, it was nothing major like a parent dying..


----------



## Shangeet (May 15, 2011)

I like this so much guys !!!
[video=youtube;FV8T-y7q85g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FV8T-y7q85g[/video]
Would you like this ?


----------



## Smucker G (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;H8Q0-ro3r94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Q0-ro3r94[/video]


2nd try


----------



## ttaaee (May 15, 2011)

Punk song of my day:

[video=youtube;AqnN-t-k_jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqnN-t-k_jk[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 15, 2011)

[youtube]O_9zZAuYlzI[/youtube]


----------



## Steve French (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;lcZBOWeGO9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcZBOWeGO9s[/video]

[video=youtube;X73it0gdr6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X73it0gdr6s[/video]

[video=youtube;Pc6hbiNVfbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc6hbiNVfbw[/video]


----------



## Shangeet (May 18, 2011)

How is it guys ???
[video=youtube;_XC2mqcMMGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XC2mqcMMGQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Beansly (May 18, 2011)

Have you ever gone to sleep with Bo Derek and woke up with Bo diddly...?
[video=youtube;CyouqSXR8d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyouqSXR8d4[/video]


----------



## a dog named chico (May 18, 2011)

Always liked this song, reminds me of me...
[video=youtube;pGHJTus05MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGHJTus05MA[/video]


----------



## damn gorgeous (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;Bwy6hG1FU9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwy6hG1FU9o[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 18, 2011)

Beanslyyyy, fuck yesssss!


dope song


----------



## Beansly (May 19, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Beanslyyyy, fuck yesssss!
> 
> 
> dope song



Gotta love NOFX

Rancid - Brad Logan
[video=youtube;6G200VONZ_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G200VONZ_U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (May 23, 2011)

Great thread. Don't know if these would necessarily be considered punk.
[video=youtube;3ympZ6TEPHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ympZ6TEPHk[/video]
[video=youtube;_4tEX8tm6qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4tEX8tm6qw[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (May 24, 2011)

One more:
[video=youtube;BqPNpZzE9xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqPNpZzE9xc[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 28, 2011)

From 'Propagandhi - Supporting Caste'

i was really fucking tempted to THROW DOWN the wholoe damn album but wasnt sure if it'd cripple the page w/ 12 trax... lol so you will have to settle for the first, last and a couple of my favoured middles songs of the record...

[youtube]D5w5rREdxk4[/youtube]
[youtube]dvZyT9pRemA[/youtube]
[youtube]Y2gGwTjkcIs[/youtube]
[youtube]l-nbvVnOwdI[/youtube]

One of The Last True Punk Bands. Now, Fuck You. Listen.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 28, 2011)

ttaaee said:


> Punk song of my day:
> 
> [video=youtube;AqnN-t-k_jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqnN-t-k_jk[/video]



shouldve just posted the music video yo lol

[youtube]vVy9Lgpg1m8[/youtube]


----------



## Los Muertos (May 30, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day!
[video=youtube;z1Qx0X4T_s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1Qx0X4T_s0[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2011)

i once worked at a tower records and the drop kick murphy's came in and played an on store show.. not really my type of music, i didn't really enjoy the sing a long's that much as i like my punk a lil harder than the murphy's, but damn, did they have a big ass crowd in our lil store and they ripped the store apart.. very funny indeed..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 1, 2011)

been going here a lot lately to listen to me music, 'specially when im away from my music collection.. look even loaded it full of some Propagandhi for yah too!

http://grooveshark.com/#/album/Today+s+Empires+Tomorrow+s+Ashes/341879


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2011)

damn, i've been trying to remember the name of this hardcore band from i'd say the mid 90s or so.. they used to have alot of i want to say martin luther king speeches as intro's to their songs...
if anyone on here can remember wtf the name of this band is, i would love you forever and ever like no other as its been bugging the poop out of me for a few months now and i can't seem to put my finger on it for some reason...
so i bring you this challenge, find me the name of the band and i'll forever be in your debt, ty peoples of this thread..


----------



## Steve French (Jun 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;f8HxnhD4c6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8HxnhD4c6k[/video]

[video=youtube;hT1OKo1rT84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT1OKo1rT84[/video]


Bringing er back from the dead


----------



## Steve French (Jun 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;z6Xae9jsqxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Xae9jsqxU[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;4XstH23RYOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XstH23RYOA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 19, 2011)

god did i ever look up to ian mackaye as a wee lad, and listening to some of this stuff i remember why.. he surely got me through a lot of the teen angst...[video=youtube;SWIcp70LF_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWIcp70LF_4[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> god did i ever look up to ian mackaye as a wee lad, and listening to some of this stuff i remember why.. he surely got me through a lot of the teen angst...[video=youtube;SWIcp70LF_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWIcp70LF_4[/video]


 This was pre-Fugazi, right? 

Minor Threat was one of the first punk shows I ever went to. Someone called Ian Mackaye a racist after they did Guilty of Being White and he fucking ripped the guy a new one. 
I could never get behind the whole straight edge thing, but I really admire him.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2011)

Los Muertos said:


> This was pre-Fugazi, right?
> 
> Minor Threat was one of the first punk shows I ever went to. Someone called Ian Mackaye a racist after they did Guilty of Being White and he fucking ripped the guy a new one.
> I could never get behind the whole straight edge thing, but I really admire him.


 yah, egghunt, skewbald and embrace were all after minor threat and before fugazi formed.. i was actually really into the whole straight edge scene from about 18 / 22, i would never have imagined at that time some of the dark roads i ended up taking in life, but not much i can do about that now..


----------



## chrisjardon (Jun 23, 2011)

Its all about this. MC5 sounded like Rock & Roll more than anything. Sounded like Thin Lizzy made babies w/ Deep Purple or something. I like it very much.


----------



## Steve French (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;hlSaqT_SwVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlSaqT_SwVk[/video]

MC5 fans recognize this one?


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 24, 2011)

Not a huge Jawbreaker fan, but I love this song. 
[video=youtube;IvInTQhWkeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvInTQhWkeQ[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 24, 2011)

Los Muertos said:


> Not a huge Jawbreaker fan, but I love this song.
> [video=youtube;IvInTQhWkeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvInTQhWkeQ[/video]


 nice, yah, i wasn't the biggest jawbreaker fan either, but that is a good tune, and better than that, it made me think of this song.. i really got into soulside, really good fugazi sounding band that was different enough but still killer..[video=youtube;rbxUbysFoJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbxUbysFoJs[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice racer, personally I am a big jawbreaker fan (and a HUGE fugazi fan I should add), I have a bunch of JB's records and a few comps. with them as well. Some of my favorite jams. 

Anyone into crimpshrine?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 24, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Nice racer, personally I am a big jawbreaker fan (and a HUGE fugazi fan I should add), I have a bunch of JB's records and a few comps. with them as well. Some of my favorite jams.
> 
> Anyone into crimpshrine?


 are they another dishord band too?? don't sound familiar, but i'm gonna look em up in a few... i also used to really like shudder to think as well.. i can see how some people wouldn't like shudder to think though as i think you either love his vocals, or hate them.. but i'm one who loves em..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwHHs42caCA


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah, they're not. crimpshrine is a little different, the JB talk reminded me about them. they were a huge influence for a lot of similar bands, some people don't like their style, I know I do.


----------



## bobbypyn (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;kkrHYHqChlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkrHYHqChlI&NR=1[/video]

i know i know; they're the poor man's Bad Religion, but this one's good.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 24, 2011)

nice to see you around bobby.. been awhile.. digging that pix of kirk hammet and his zorlac deck.. i had a couple of friends who had zorlacs back in the day, and i'm sure you're probably a big pushead fan as well..


----------



## Steve French (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;0hQM3_SvwWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hQM3_SvwWo[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 25, 2011)

Haven't seen any Poison Idea yet.
[video=youtube;cVsKk_6Tg6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVsKk_6Tg6Y[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;SDlwue0F9HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDlwue0F9HY[/video]

[video=youtube;VlgGNXxdv6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlgGNXxdv6M[/video]

[video=youtube;r2iIHup9zKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2iIHup9zKA[/video]

[video=youtube;jzGfsGqSzSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzGfsGqSzSE[/video]

[video=youtube;SYVLxLvdhpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYVLxLvdhpY[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 26, 2011)

Still going strong after 30 years. 
[video=youtube;xPJeU8O0ZpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPJeU8O0ZpM[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jun 27, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> [video=youtube;PHRIvssIfHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHRIvssIfHo[/video]
> can't believe nobody posted these guys yet... for shame.


honestly..........i don't have words actually lol. just pure youth and energy


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;QR8UcVruNgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR8UcVruNgE[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;I2iCHoWH-Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2iCHoWH-Xc[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;PS7vu0IQhqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS7vu0IQhqE[/video]

[video=youtube;kTjfl0yhyRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTjfl0yhyRk[/video]

[video=youtube;eKXF4P0-mHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKXF4P0-mHU[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;g-zaWIG7pbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-zaWIG7pbE[/video]

[video=youtube;0sX3Xb5MWrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sX3Xb5MWrk[/video]

[video=youtube;kH7acdQZsp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH7acdQZsp4[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;K-2mxxblgSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-2mxxblgSI[/video]

not a huge fan on RKL but I fkn love this song!


----------



## beardo (Jun 30, 2011)

[youtube]c5wGcEPezcI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 30, 2011)

I really like this band....I can't help it. 
[video=youtube;a-DzQ0DupP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-DzQ0DupP0[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ge8ucvLYLRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge8ucvLYLRc[/video]

The singer/guitarist played in another more well known band, Fugazi.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2011)

Los Muertos said:


> I really like this band....I can't help it.
> [video=youtube;a-DzQ0DupP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-DzQ0DupP0[/video]


 boucning souls are tight. i've seen them probably around five or so times now.. i used to really like that song, i like your mom and it's not bad by them.. damn, talk about memories, lol.. good call..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;uUro3Uwq6Mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUro3Uwq6Mw[/video]

i want to marry her and be your dad.. lol.. good sing along tunes for sure..


----------



## beardo (Jul 1, 2011)

[youtube]B9hOGz5g6Ag[/youtube]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;MF-kTvVRjpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF-kTvVRjpc[/video]

[video=youtube;Fyt-RFesitI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fyt-RFesitI[/video]

[video=youtube;v3r-xMt9JmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3r-xMt9JmM[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;rNjUOY9TpfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNjUOY9TpfA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2011)

shit, that is what i wanted to put up there, damn it ... i wanted the agnostic front version shit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_akYLilAHk


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;X_akYLilAHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_akYLilAHk[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2011)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;Ge8ucvLYLRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge8ucvLYLRc[/video]
> 
> The singer/guitarist played in another more well known band, Fugazi.


 lmao.. the other week after being on this thread, i went on amazon and bought pretty much every ian mackaye band cd i could find.. i picked this up, egghunt, skewbald and embrace... still got to get all of the fugazi stuff on cd again for the emteenth time;


----------



## Los Muertos (Jul 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> [video=youtube;X_akYLilAHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_akYLilAHk[/video]


lol..I remember buying this cassette and being pissed when I found out the same songs were on both sides. I think the whole thing is under 15 minutes.
They caught a lot of shit for the original cover art.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2011)

i used to have this on a tshirt wayyy back in a day and i think i left it over a friends to never be seen again..


----------



## Steve French (Jul 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao.. the other week after being on this thread, i went on amazon and bought pretty much every ian mackaye band cd i could find.. i picked this up, egghunt, skewbald and embrace... still got to get all of the fugazi stuff on cd again for the emteenth time;


 Fugazi is one of the few bands that earns my respect enough these days that I'd actually pay for their music. All their cd's only cost $9 or so as well. A lot of groups i hear go up on stage shout a bunch of random political shit they don't really believe themselves to sell a few records, while Fugazi would actually go out and play benefit shows and raise money for their causes, and didn't have to fuck over their music by making it try to say something and have a message. They really tear it up live too and you didn't have to break the bank to see them play. Shit might have to go a few of their tracks a listen now.

[video=youtube;RxpZ_fb6B3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxpZ_fb6B3I[/video]

[video=youtube;apuLs_ayKRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apuLs_ayKRM[/video]

[video=youtube;Lv8poVospPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv8poVospPs[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;5FvtHMcqVbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FvtHMcqVbo[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 4, 2011)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;5FvtHMcqVbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FvtHMcqVbo[/video]


 god, i love me some joy division.. they are simply amazing.. make me want to slit my wrists of course, but i've always liked that type of music.. very dark and gloomy, just like me, lol..


----------



## Los Muertos (Jul 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> god, i love me some joy division.. they are simply amazing.. make me want to slit my wrists of course, but i've always liked that type of music.. very dark and gloomy, just like me, lol..


 Hell yeah, great band. The bass line from Love Will tear Us Apart is one of the best ever.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2011)

Los Muertos said:


> Hell yeah, great band. The bass line from Love Will tear Us Apart is one of the best ever.


 yah, i just love pretty much everything by them, not too hard when they only managed like 2 or 3 complete albums of new work though, lol..man, that shit is funny to think about though, i think the date on that video that you posted was from like 78 or so.. when you think about what other music was around at that time, you realize just how influential and ahead of their time that they were..
i also got really into the cure in the 80s and 90s. so of course i liked some new order, but they were no where near as raw as joy division was, and i like ian curtis' vocals better as well...


----------



## Los Muertos (Jul 6, 2011)

I've always had a thing for Snuff and Guns n Wankers too. 
[video=youtube;FmCxf_yjpbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmCxf_yjpbc[/video]
[video=youtube;GlZyITueqWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlZyITueqWs[/video]
[video=youtube;t3FvTZxVF2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3FvTZxVF2Q[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jul 7, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Fugazi is one of the few bands that earns my respect enough these days that I'd actually pay for their music. All their cd's only cost $9 or so as well. A lot of groups i hear go up on stage shout a bunch of random political shit they don't really believe themselves to sell a few records, while Fugazi would actually go out and play benefit shows and raise money for their causes, and didn't have to fuck over their music by making it try to say something and have a message. They really tear it up live too and you didn't have to break the bank to see them play. Shit might have to go a few of their tracks a listen now.
> 
> 
> i posted waiting room in the first few pages, i can't remember what one. but i totally agree with you on fugazi. played to play and make kids have fun. thats it, and its what music should be. i love them.


----------



## core1129 (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ5GsGiAKuY


----------



## Steve French (Jul 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;uEbiaYo1qfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEbiaYo1qfA[/video]

[video=youtube;ce0LtolCsLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce0LtolCsLc[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 8, 2011)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;uEbiaYo1qfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEbiaYo1qfA[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;ce0LtolCsLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce0LtolCsLc[/video]


 ehh, i tried to like at the drive in, i really did as isn't their singer or somebody from i want to say quicksand maybe?? but they are one of the first emo bands out there, and i just can't get into emo personally, i think most hardcore bands had more emotion and feeling to them then any emo band could ever hope to have... just my o2 cents of course..


----------



## Steve French (Jul 9, 2011)

The singer and guitarist are also in this band called The Mars Volta. Which also isn't half bad, yet both are pretty hit and miss. I must admit those are the only two at the drive in songs I listen to other then their covers of the Smiths "This Night Has Opened My Eyes" and Pink Floyd's "Take Up Thy Stethoscope and Walk". Fuck those songs though the originals are better.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2011)

this is a pretty good read if anyone ever liked quicksand.. i have seen them probably around 5x's live, and always loved them. wish they hadn't of broken up so soon although manic depression had kinda gotten away from their rawer stuff from slip imo, but good none the less...

http://assblasters.org/2011/01/08/the-death-of-nyhc-quicksand/


----------



## Steve French (Jul 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;iQAWkAOsolY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQAWkAOsolY[/video]

These guys never sounded too punk to me, but wikipedia never lied right?


----------



## Steve French (Jul 9, 2011)

This is getting bad, I can't remember if I posted this earlier in the thread and I'm too damn lazy to look.

[video=youtube;7gbcsc0q3-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gbcsc0q3-M[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;tfuXJL6JTIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfuXJL6JTIU[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (Jul 10, 2011)

Love 'em or hate 'em, they were always good for a laugh.
[video=youtube;UyHAHUZgn_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyHAHUZgn_A[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 16, 2011)

str8 punk.

[video=youtube;BtTuqkIhfrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtTuqkIhfrc&playnext=1&list=PL700BC890CB637CF4[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 18, 2011)

Doesn't the riff in this song sound a lot like the one from the Sex Pistols' Holidays in the Sun? The Jam and the Sex Pistols toured together in 76...

[video=youtube;5ipGhzrIi3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ipGhzrIi3s[/video]

[video=youtube;TKhrQhdxjI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKhrQhdxjI8[/video]

[video=youtube;QKIocZ3WbgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIocZ3WbgE[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;mUeeZK_FDsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUeeZK_FDsw[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;vf6OkcMBGWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf6OkcMBGWI[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 20, 2011)

Deal with it.

[video=youtube;jXtxDWwnEuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXtxDWwnEuA[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Jul 20, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> Deal with it.
> 
> [video=youtube;jXtxDWwnEuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXtxDWwnEuA[/video]


My kind of band... fkn love Crass. 

Awesome post man, keep 'em coming!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 20, 2011)

right on, yeah ive heard OF Crass but never actually heard them before now.. dope band, like Joy Division w/ some balls.. hahha


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;YFjLmqAZ_0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFjLmqAZ_0o[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;j4YKvO9leNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4YKvO9leNA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

awesome ass video for a kick ass song..[video=youtube;NrmcaiZM_vU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrmcaiZM_vU[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

one more pretty cool cro mags video..[video=youtube;S17l-pbwT9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S17l-pbwT9w[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;qYO4zLY-Nag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYO4zLY-Nag[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

don't know if this is punk per se, but fuck me, i love this tune..[video=youtube;xh-5FI21s6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh-5FI21s6M[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm down with Jane's

[video=youtube;AJ5kGqOstMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ5kGqOstMc[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 20, 2011)

Or my favorite:

[video=youtube;jrwjiO1MCVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

i've always loved the video for got caught stealing.. i really like perry farrel, but i can usually only take so much of him at one sitting for some odd reason..
i really like the steel drums in a lot of his stuff, very caribean influenced.. even in jane says, he's got a lot of heavy steel drums that i dig..


----------



## tardis (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;4UaoJopAmTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UaoJopAmTI[/video]


----------



## superbee (Jul 20, 2011)

tardis said:


> [video=youtube;4UaoJopAmTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UaoJopAmTI[/video]


I love this song.


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 21, 2011)

Been listening to this newer band a lot lately. Kinda reminds me of The Faction.

[video=youtube;OQRMr7KxZzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQRMr7KxZzo[/video]


[video=youtube;nVYx6B3L9Fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVYx6B3L9Fk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## superbee (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;-NybadJ8QBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NybadJ8QBc[/video]
[video=youtube;Jslj_IxE2jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jslj_IxE2jQ[/video]


----------



## Vapor Nation (Jul 22, 2011)

If you're into aliens, horror movies and other crazy shit, then you'll probably like The Abductors.
[video=youtube;UHDwwOVOb_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHDwwOVOb_Q[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;9bZU2JTs7y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZU2JTs7y4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;zy8Nz-OEBTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy8Nz-OEBTA[/video]

[video=youtube;Igq2KZ2uiCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igq2KZ2uiCg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cz3GmHferlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz3GmHferlQ[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;pbpTXXoI83s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpTXXoI83s[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;TnxOoGQWVCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnxOoGQWVCE[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 30, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!!!!
[video=youtube;3JmOlTvrGaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JmOlTvrGaE[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;AlHHmrYUPkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlHHmrYUPkc[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;mMe8-C12gdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMe8-C12gdc[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

Biological Graffity said:


> MC5 were deff the 1st but theese guys deff the funest
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5fzUCOWc-Y


One of Canada's best. "Feed us a Fetus"


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;u5p4gseDpAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5p4gseDpAw[/video]
Another one of Canada's best.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;AAbisg02JD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAbisg02JD4[/video]
Here's one for my Canadian brothers!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

Canada's Best!
[video=youtube;7gtK_4gyf0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gtK_4gyf0M[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> [video=youtube;9dMVHxFzNK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dMVHxFzNK4[/video]
> 
> f rancid.. but op ivy was the shit...


Yep saw them!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

I wouldn't say F-Rancid though. They got some jamming shit too.
(In my worthless opinion)


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

These are for you Christine! Rest easy girl!
Miss you bitch!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;6Yyx8_tMgcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Yyx8_tMgcY[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;OsX2Q3M8vMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsX2Q3M8vMo[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;m9SUuHcbngc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9SUuHcbngc[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;gDV1mx1Rwko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDV1mx1Rwko&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;XiltQYlNot0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiltQYlNot0[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;SmAIZI8BB1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmAIZI8BB1Q[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;lgSLz5FeXUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgSLz5FeXUg[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;tVaPaJZnkaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVaPaJZnkaw[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;opiaiQF4Pu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opiaiQF4Pu0[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 31, 2011)

favorite english dogs

[video=youtube;9eEVxL4UyIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eEVxL4UyIc[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;K0Zjc4NayRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0Zjc4NayRs[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fuck yeah!
[video=youtube;cfzhq1CjJG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfzhq1CjJG0[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;Fkth4o3DpKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkth4o3DpKA[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;XIhw57H2vzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIhw57H2vzo[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> favorite english dogs
> 
> [video=youtube;9eEVxL4UyIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eEVxL4UyIc[/video]


I was lucky enough to see them in long beach at fenders, mid 80's.... They were killer!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

I smoke...
I drink...
and I sure as hell fuck!
But i love this song!
[video=youtube;0puJVi2xJpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0puJVi2xJpQ[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 31, 2011)

You know, you can put more then one video in a post


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have ADD. Fuck you.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

Even if I didn't, Fuck you still.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just kidding... post some videos.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;GuaHYIqN-iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuaHYIqN-iQ[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;Lw3W1R4CmIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw3W1R4CmIQ[/video]

[video=youtube;AuHvkXgfATk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuHvkXgfATk[/video]

It's really convenient for listening to english music with a bit of a political side how everything has the same name as in Canada.


----------



## superbee (Aug 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;0UBEbaqsJ9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UBEbaqsJ9M[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;apycAey0z6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apycAey0z6c[/video]

another dischord fave of mine, soulside..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> [video]http://youtu.be/GPt-s5w9W3Q[/video]
> 
> sing along boys, i'm sure you all know the words for dri's i dont need society.....


Josh is a good friend of mine. Love That album.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 10, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Josh is a good friend of mine. Love That album.


 nice, i really loved dri back in the late 80's with shit ilke i don't need society and a few other of their tunes.. good stuff.. haven't followed along with any of their more recent stuff though.


----------



## superbee (Aug 10, 2011)

I lost interest after Mike Dean left and they turned metal, but I loved this album back in the day.
[video=youtube;Oyuln0m4_rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyuln0m4_rM[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice, i really loved dri back in the late 80's with shit ilke i don't need society and a few other of their tunes.. good stuff.. haven't followed along with any of their more recent stuff though.


Yeah, me neither. Too speed metal for my taste.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 11, 2011)

superbee said:


> I lost interest after Mike Dean left and they turned metal, but I loved this album back in the day.
> [video=youtube;Oyuln0m4_rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyuln0m4_rM[/video]


 yah, they had a great sound.. i had forgotten about this song tbh.. good call sir..


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZHaSIMrUrDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHaSIMrUrDI[/video]


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2011)

topical london-rancid


----------



## Steve French (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;jyQwRUeFSV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyQwRUeFSV0[/video]

[video=youtube;HAusT_Yl1gE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAusT_Yl1gE&ob=av3e[/video]

[video=youtube;f13-zUVriSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f13-zUVriSA[/video]

Fuck 'em


----------



## Steve French (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;QfL9R2Wrhck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfL9R2Wrhck[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;jyQwRUeFSV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyQwRUeFSV0[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;HAusT_Yl1gE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAusT_Yl1gE&ob=av3e[/video]
> 
> ...


 man, i thought i looked bad back in my hey day of heroin use, but my god, pete dougherty looks sooo bad, my god.. but fuck, he got to bang kate moss, how bad could he be right, lol..


----------



## Steve French (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;XxG5jweAraU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxG5jweAraU[/video]



Kate Moss was pretty smacked out herself last time I checked


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;XxG5jweAraU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxG5jweAraU[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Moss was pretty smacked out herself last time I checked


 well, yah, i did forget to mention that part i guess, lol, still was smoking hot, smacked out or not, lol.


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2011)

misstake- the horrorpops


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;wr2vlfuwrfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr2vlfuwrfk[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;4QZtywRfgN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QZtywRfgN4[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;ELb1Un5qal4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELb1Un5qal4[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 14, 2011)

Keep'em coming bro! I love it!!!


----------



## Steve French (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;8vz08FzzY5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vz08FzzY5w[/video]

[video=youtube;fBWWxpiMTaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBWWxpiMTaM[/video]

[video=youtube;_vjGBDtqvdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vjGBDtqvdY[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;unoRsQL1ocY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unoRsQL1ocY[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;mrCYEXGfAac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrCYEXGfAac[/video]


----------



## SandJindustries (Aug 17, 2011)

Today, I've been listening to Husker Du and Replacements. (Diane and I will Dare respectively) Good punk there. Excellent punk choices on this forum too. Good to see that it is still appreciated. Warms my black punk heart.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;QGfHoPvOi3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGfHoPvOi3g[/video]

[video=youtube;KHC6QRaq6d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHC6QRaq6d0[/video]

[video=youtube;P9_hegaKOaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9_hegaKOaY&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 18, 2011)

Missed one.

[video=youtube;tnUBukbGvXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnUBukbGvXw[/video]


----------



## outlier (Aug 22, 2011)

Bad Religion for me all the way. Best band I've ever seen live.

Punk rock song - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV8T-y7q85g
Do what you want - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5F-xHX1PDE
American Jesus - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldWt80js9x4
Part III - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC1xCTXEOow
Tested - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQEeXPkvQiM
Along the way - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWEiDQGfpfE

I could go on, and on, and on


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2011)

outlier said:


> Bad Religion for me all the way. Best band I've ever seen live.
> 
> Punk rock song - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV8T-y7q85g
> Do what you want - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5F-xHX1PDE
> ...


 i like that song by them.. i'm just a 20th century digital boy or w/e the lyrics go.. wtf is the name of that tune, i'd like to get it.. ty, lol..


----------



## Steve French (Aug 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZN6kCgMUjFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN6kCgMUjFw&ob=av3n[/video]

Great tune. Can't say much about the video though.

[video=youtube;6XRt5cbNhUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XRt5cbNhUo[/video]

This one's pretty good too.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2011)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;ZN6kCgMUjFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN6kCgMUjFw&ob=av3n[/video]
> 
> Great tune. Can't say much about the video though.
> 
> ...


 lol, that was easy enough... i used to go to this club not too far from my place in the 90's to see a ton of my punk bands play.. the place was called city gardens in trenton nj.. nirvana had played there before they got huge, nin, and than of course tons of smaller punk bands.. but bad religion used to play there all of the time.. i hate to say that i was never really into bad religion back then and never got to see them play, which is one of my bigger regrets now that i'm a bit older and that clubs no longer around..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;G2hz8va9tZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2hz8va9tZ8[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;cX7hghHyqZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX7hghHyqZA[/video]


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Aug 26, 2011)

sublime Garden Grove


----------



## Steve French (Aug 27, 2011)

So little known, I had to upload it myself.

[video=youtube;vWdPagMezYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWdPagMezYU[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;hw60q0wEt6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw60q0wEt6g[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 29, 2011)

The Cure's early albums are surprisingly good, before they started dressing up like cunts and all that and might of still been called a punk band

[video=youtube;fG6BLmkOjek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG6BLmkOjek[/video]

[video=youtube;cz_lt8poAoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz_lt8poAoM[/video]

[video=youtube;IeG1sUh911o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeG1sUh911o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2011)

Steve French said:


> The Cure's early albums are surprisingly good, before they started dressing up like cunts and all that and might of still been called a punk band
> 
> [video=youtube;fG6BLmkOjek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG6BLmkOjek[/video]
> 
> ...


 i was and am a huge cure fan.. even their later gothy stuff is very good and moody imho... listen to like disentragation, one of their really good albums all the way through, but i still love all of their older stuff too.. not really into their last couple of albums, but that's just me though..


----------



## Steve French (Aug 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i was and am a huge cure fan.. even their later gothy stuff is very good and moody imho... listen to like disentragation, one of their really good albums all the way through, but i still love all of their older stuff too.. not really into their last couple of albums, but that's just me though..


 Yeah admittedly I never listened to anything other then the first two. I took one look at that hair then was like fuck that. I have a long history of avoiding bands cause of their lame name or style then they turn out to be actually pretty damn good... I might have dig up disintegration


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Yeah admittedly I never listened to anything other then the first two. I took one look at that hair then was like fuck that. I have a long history of avoiding bands cause of their lame name or style then they turn out to be actually pretty damn good... I might have dig up disintegration


 it's has much less of a punk feel to it for sure, but still very good imo.. one of my faves of theirs for sure..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 29, 2011)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;QGfHoPvOi3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGfHoPvOi3g[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;KHC6QRaq6d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHC6QRaq6d0[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;P9_hegaKOaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9_hegaKOaY&feature=fvwrel[/video]


I saw him at a cpk in Huntington Beach last year. He was with some hot chick. Didn't want to bother him but he caught me staring at him a few times. I was star struck, lol.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 30, 2011)

This album is a classic.

[video=youtube;D1NPPNPwfdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1NPPNPwfdY[/video]

[video=youtube;oEJSe8vutnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEJSe8vutnM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;MW66_6RNneM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW66_6RNneM[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 30, 2011)

A few more I had to upload myself to make sure they'd get shared with the world. Plus I get some kicks when i log in and look at the views and comments they've acquired.

[video=youtube;HO4_-nMSZyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO4_-nMSZyA[/video]

Fancy that upload date.
[video=youtube;Btj2TfGm3t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btj2TfGm3t0[/video]

These guys were heavily influenced by Joy Division
[video=youtube;W5CpP2gkVS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5CpP2gkVS8[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 30, 2011)

Steve French said:


> A few more I had to upload myself to make sure they'd get shared with the world. Plus I get some kicks when i log in and look at the views and comments they've acquired.
> 
> [video=youtube;HO4_-nMSZyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO4_-nMSZyA[/video]
> 
> ...


 that's awesome of you ... i've never uploaded anything on youtube before, probably wouln't have a clue as to how to do it either, lol..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2011)

How could I forget ...


[video=youtube;VOXEh_WQMXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOXEh_WQMXM[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2011)

and the best...
[video=youtube;zPyAii6f-hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPyAii6f-hc[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Sep 4, 2011)

This is the band I put on whenever I want to get pumped up and give myself whiplash trying to headbang. I've yet to come across anything as heavy that still sounds good. Maybe Helter Skelter. I suppose many would call them a metal band rather then punk, but I feel that they cross so many genres that none really fits. Unless you want to get really technical with some "Post-Hardcore-Screamo-Noise-Punk-Metal Electrolash Fusion" horseshit. But I can't help but see most of them genre tags as bullshit these days. I also can't help but get the idea I posted them already, but with all the reefer I intake I just can't remember that far back. Like "Barrett's Privateers" they deserve to be heard a few times anyways.

[video=youtube;BZstzwcLKUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZstzwcLKUk[/video]

[video=youtube;O6JzT0LulvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6JzT0LulvE[/video]

[video=youtube;A7FZg0lj0LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7FZg0lj0LQ[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Sep 4, 2011)

Steve Jones and Paul Cook's band after the Sex Pistols.

[video=youtube;zRm54UkaUo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRm54UkaUo4[/video]

[video=youtube;Qw1CjrZQq8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw1CjrZQq8Q[/video]

[video=youtube;D-jiQzrkF_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-jiQzrkF_Y[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ym1Nm4dj_x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym1Nm4dj_x4[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/rVOi5Hdbd7Q[/video]
loves me some Jane's Addiction


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2011)

how did you guys get your vids to show? i tried everything to know avail and to think i have designed websites and forums, blogs and tweets


----------



## superbee (Sep 14, 2011)

Not crazy about this band, but this song fuckin' rocks!

[video=youtube;L5NggKcNV8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5NggKcNV8M[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Sep 14, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> how did you guys get your vids to show? i tried everything to know avail and to think i have designed websites and forums, blogs and tweets


 Find your youtube video.
Copy the link. 
Click the little film reel/strip icon above the text box when you go to write your post. 
Paste the link into the dialog thing that appears.
Click OK.

[video=youtube;GIeWjLC_SB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIeWjLC_SB0[/video]

Victory.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

Steve French said:


> This is the band I put on whenever I want to get pumped up and give myself whiplash trying to headbang. I've yet to come across anything as heavy that still sounds good. Maybe Helter Skelter. I suppose many would call them a metal band rather then punk, but I feel that they cross so many genres that none really fits. Unless you want to get really technical with some "Post-Hardcore-Screamo-Noise-Punk-Metal Electrolash Fusion" horseshit. But I can't help but see most of them genre tags as bullshit these days. I also can't help but get the idea I posted them already, but with all the reefer I intake I just can't remember that far back. Like "Barrett's Privateers" they deserve to be heard a few times anyways.
> 
> [video=youtube;BZstzwcLKUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZstzwcLKUk[/video]
> 
> ...


Never heard of them before but I dig it.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't count the number of times I've seen these guys. 
[video=youtube;RZ1RecSXXZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ1RecSXXZ8[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;l7TWLxCIgwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7TWLxCIgwE[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;bI_hozYGZ9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI_hozYGZ9k[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;fTtoxsMdrfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTtoxsMdrfg[/video]

They have a new album or should I say cd coming out soon!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

Takes me back to high school in the early 80's.
[video=youtube;Yj6LYmcu700]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj6LYmcu700[/video]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 22, 2011)

WHEN I WANA BRAKE SHIT I PUT ON NOFX

http://youtu.be/Tw49mm-CmNo

SOME PUNK REGGAE WHAT EVER THAT MEANS

http://youtu.be/AHaPxRXZoUg

http://youtu.be/TWrlbRdJsSE

Cant forget SEX PISTOLS ANARCHY 

http://youtu.be/jA51wUbivh0


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 22, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> I'm gonna start at the beginning and work forward here. This here's the first punk song ever, by anybody. Ladies and Gentlemen.... the Motor City 5!


I'm sorry but this is guitar solo bullshit and def Not Punk. Try New York Dolls...


----------



## Steve French (Sep 22, 2011)

Specialboy said:


> I'm sorry but this is guitar solo bullshit and def Not Punk. Try New York Dolls...


You mean that glam rock band? The Stooges were 10x the "punk" band The Dolls were, and years beforehand too. Though I find if you ask ten different people what defines punk or who were the first punk band, you'll get ten different answers. You're telling me New York Dolls didn't have guitar solos and lead lines? That they didn't dress up like girls to sell their music? Not to mention their songs are a bit too complex and clean sounding (high pitched vocal harmonies in every song?) for _me_ to call them punk. Now if you're going to tell me it's the attitude and a harsh sound that makes a band punk, yeah they are a punk band. But under that criteria you can't discount MC5.


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 23, 2011)

Steve French said:


> You mean that glam rock band? The Stooges were 10x the "punk" band The Dolls were, and years beforehand too. Though I find if you ask ten different people what defines punk or who were the first punk band, you'll get ten different answers. You're telling me New York Dolls didn't have guitar solos and lead lines? That they didn't dress up like girls to sell their music? Not to mention their songs are a bit too complex and clean sounding (high pitched vocal harmonies in every song?) for _me_ to call them punk. Now if you're going to tell me it's the attitude and a harsh sound that makes a band punk, yeah they are a punk band. But under that criteria you can't discount MC5.


I agree about the Stooges but most of the bands I've seen listed on here are american and the whole Punk thing was a UK movement that a lot of American bands kind of reverse engineered onto. Bands like MC5 would have been chased of the stage in a shower of piss if they turned up in London looking like that. There was more to Punk than just the music.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;AAbisg02JD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAbisg02JD4[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;_yRakqAAm9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yRakqAAm9M[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;M6UlXZxch-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6UlXZxch-A[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;_wIXJqJPpCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wIXJqJPpCs[/video]

I was having trouble deciding whether this was some glam rock or some punk. Then i realized I didn't give a shit. The bassist was in the Sex Pistols though if that gives it any credibility


----------



## Steve French (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;qSSClEU78V0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSSClEU78V0[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;IbRg2qL00M0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbRg2qL00M0[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;zfyiaGIR6VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfyiaGIR6VA[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;TP3x-VdOb44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP3x-VdOb44&feature=related[/video]


----------



## swaggy (Oct 13, 2011)

I really like this song form Blink 182 entitled "I Miss You". Maybe some of you will raise your eyebrows because it is not punk music but I can't help to share the song to you guys. Here is the link of the YouTube videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1tAYmMjLdY&ob=av2e.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;caDDTvuXLbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caDDTvuXLbw[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;rLnDH4NtleU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLnDH4NtleU[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 12, 2011)

Kyle is back!
[video=youtube;r78CvQIOlH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r78CvQIOlH0[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;zWCVBH4JcZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWCVBH4JcZI[/video]


----------



## SCI (Dec 12, 2011)

Agression-Intense Energy.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr2vlfuwrfk


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;K-2mxxblgSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-2mxxblgSI[/video]


----------



## SCI (Dec 12, 2011)

Ill Repute - Fill It Up.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfuTftuEKuE


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry about the advert, you can skip after 5 seconds
[youtube]pVjNPNNxySc[/youtube]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 12, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> [video=youtube;K-2mxxblgSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-2mxxblgSI[/video]


I think I had posted this before, it's sooo good! 

Props.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;z79KOT0Kuyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z79KOT0Kuyc[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Xrc5jCiHfsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrc5jCiHfsw[/video]


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought this was appropriate for the forum:

[video=youtube;njKPzoU95pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njKPzoU95pg[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 20, 2011)

^right on man.

I have a couple D.S.-13 records, I think an LP and a split... Man, I haven't looked through my records in a while...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;leRYVp56W0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leRYVp56W0k[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;fiXFow-qoUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiXFow-qoUo[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;c2ISQSjkA0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2ISQSjkA0M[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;r222GbisQz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r222GbisQz8[/video]

[video=youtube;8HKCbcv0LSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HKCbcv0LSE[/video]

[video=youtube;Ixj_xKfDX98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixj_xKfDX98[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice ones Racer.

How about some Contravene? 

[video=youtube;cRC4l97Uq2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRC4l97Uq2o[/video]

The lyrics are pretty intense, but I think it's an amazing song, you have to listen to the whole thing to really appreciate it though.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;ez5eLl3G3Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez5eLl3G3Wo[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;VDss8V2OME4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDss8V2OME4[/video]

[video=youtube;mSfa56tjBQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSfa56tjBQo[/video]

i don't know if they're really punk per se, but i always loved the first song, detachable penis, good party tunes, lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

i haven't heard this tune in awhile, but how can you not sing along???

[video=youtube;AfpyoGFJNNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfpyoGFJNNE[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;i3YGdPMl-2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3YGdPMl-2w&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;fkru-FtujG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkru-FtujG8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

this dude i was working with was huge into turbo negro and he kind of got me into them... they're not too bad, nice and heavy


----------



## Steve French (Dec 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> this dude i was working with was huge into turbo negro and he kind of got me into them... they're not too bad, nice and heavy


I like them, got a lot of shitty ones but a few pretty good ones as well. A lot more melodic than many punk bands. The name however is terrible.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;w4a3cLpgcrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4a3cLpgcrw[/video]

[video=youtube;Lkq69Dc2Uok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkq69Dc2Uok[/video]



Might be stretching 'er a bit with this band, a lot of people point to them as one of the originators of punk though.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;0bUNJS9gwsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bUNJS9gwsE&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;pyBYJpG7hyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyBYJpG7hyU[/video]

[video=youtube;T9HCgITpjE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9HCgITpjE0&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;h2LupsLlx1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2LupsLlx1M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 20, 2011)

I like my punk a little crusty


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

man, i haven't heard any 7 seconds ln years... my one boy used to absolutely love them, and then of course he also loved all as well... not really my fave band, but the 7 seconds thingy made me think off all, so i figured i'd throw up a video by them

[video=youtube;7ENloKh5A6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ENloKh5A6w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> I like my punk a little crusty


 fucking a right, the crustier the better imo, lol...

nothing against a lot of these newer "punk" bands, but most of them don't even sound punk to me... just cuz they've got blue hair doesn't mean that they're punk imo... but maybe i'm just an old head, what can i say, lol..


----------



## Steve French (Dec 20, 2011)

Crusty is good, but it seems to me a lot of bands really fail at making their music crusty and still enjoyable to listen to. The best punk band, for me, The Clash, sound relatively tame compared to a lot of the 80's hardcore groups you guys post. When it gets to a guy ripping one chord over and over again with shittons of distortion and the other guy tunelessly screaming on top and the drummer way out of time, yeah its fucking crusty, but it also doesn't sounds to great to the ears. Now Nirvana there (don't hate). Their album In Utero stands out to me, it perfectly blended harsh dissonant sounds with good melodies and songwriting. It is a pretty crusty album (in my opinion) yet is still good to listen to.


Yeah, I'll get back to the music now.
[video=youtube;tfuXJL6JTIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfuXJL6JTIU[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, there's bad crust and good crust. Dropdead is great crust (for example), and really, you have to feel the music through the chaos.

That Contravene song I just posted is a masterpiece, it has layers and depth, I guess it's just how you look at it.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 20, 2011)

Good crust should be punk and metal, with a touch of thrash.

[video=youtube;ZM75LV4gPIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM75LV4gPIg[/video]

There's a lot of room for melodic breakdowns and such.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> man, i haven't heard any 7 seconds ln years... my one boy used to absolutely love them, and then of course he also loved all as well... not really my fave band, but the 7 seconds thingy made me think off all, so i figured i'd throw up a video by them
> 
> [video=youtube;7ENloKh5A6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ENloKh5A6w&feature=related[/video]


I can dig it. Never heard of them though.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;EoCFgVf6bAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoCFgVf6bAc[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 20, 2011)

How about some Loser Life?

[video=youtube;wniy8DXZwEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wniy8DXZwEE[/video]

youtube music can be addicting, lol...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;6c5FOLxLBQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c5FOLxLBQQ[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;N8YaRo3qUK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8YaRo3qUK0[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;tvxK_FWPBLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvxK_FWPBLI[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;4TlcbW_63X4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TlcbW_63X4[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;Yj6LYmcu700]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj6LYmcu700[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 22, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> I can dig it. Never heard of them though.


All was the guys from the Descendents without Milo singing.
Its the line up from the Descendents All album which remains the same line up that just played recently here in SoCal.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> All was the guys from the Descendents without Milo singing.
> Its the line up from the Descendents All album which remains the same line up that just played recently here in SoCal.


 lol, took the words right out of my mouth... spot on m8...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

the quality kinda sucks ass, but i love it as this is the spot that i saw all of my hardcore shows in the late 80s and into the 90s, trenton's city gardens, a real dump of a place, but what i wouldn't do to see another show there today...

[video=youtube;sXwrCQIB0o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXwrCQIB0o0[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

damn, i actually may have been at this show, unisound in pa.. it was even dumpier than city gardens, lol, but it had a half pipe in the club and all, it was fucking a great spot...

[video=youtube;dyuPqJQaLAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyuPqJQaLAc[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;2ugO6RDBLXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ugO6RDBLXY[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

man, who was it that said youtube music was addicting?? lmao, they're so right, i could do this shit all day, lol... really do love finding old shit that i used to rock out to back in the day.. good stuffs.. 

[video=youtube;4XstH23RYOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XstH23RYOA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

and the hits keep on coming, lol... i had forgotten about these guys till someone mentioned them on the quicksand link... damn, i forgot how good these dudes were...

[video=youtube;g1YTg-rhhZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1YTg-rhhZA[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 22, 2011)

Quicksand is awesome, but I've really listened to the descendents. I don't know why it is, but I'm sure they're good I have many friends who like them... they are all a bit older than me though 

[video=youtube;xQmzypTVw6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQmzypTVw6k[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 22, 2011)

Hopefully this one offends someone out there:

[video=youtube;wNMbG3RmfBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNMbG3RmfBU&amp;feature=related[/video]

Some more sxe fun:

[video=youtube;KWuGorOuJ40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWuGorOuJ40[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Quicksand is awesome, but I've really listened to the descendents. I don't know why it is, but I'm sure they're good I have many friends who like them... they are all a bit older than me though
> 
> [video=youtube;xQmzypTVw6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQmzypTVw6k[/video]


 that was a pretty cool lil video for how cheesy it was and all, lol.. i dug it though...

i never really got into either the descendants or all all that much tbh up... i don't know why either as they were right in my time period for sure.. i'm an old geezer now at the ripe old age of 40, so yah, they were right in my hey day no doubt..


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;O7pCe9MxzOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7pCe9MxzOQ[/video]

This one is probably one of my all time favorites, it sums up everything I love, blastbeats, female fronts, sludge breakdowns... powerviolence at it's peak:

[video=youtube;HAxJGHuYgrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAxJGHuYgrk[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that was a pretty cool lil video for how cheesy it was and all, lol.. i dug it though...
> 
> i never really got into either the descendants or all all that much tbh up... i don't know why either as they were right in my time period for sure.. i'm an old geezer now at the ripe old age of 40, so yah, they were right in my hey day no doubt..


I'm in my mid 20s, they were def before my time. But yeah, lots of my older buddies dig them.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 22, 2011)

For you geezers out there:

[video=youtube;_g0-LEukUH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g0-LEukUH8&amp;feature=related[/video]










Only joking about the geezer bit


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 22, 2011)

i seen Crowmags once was pretty crazy show....didnt see any misfits 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiBgKqdqJaA&feature=related


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> For you geezers out there:
> 
> [video=youtube;_g0-LEukUH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g0-LEukUH8&feature=related[/video]
> 
> ...



the cromags were awesome... i love the video for world peace.. i posted it up in this thread awhile ago, but that video is fucking amazing..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;i8crzhRWEiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8crzhRWEiA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

Masonic72 said:


> i seen Crowmags once was pretty crazy show....didnt see any misfits
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiBgKqdqJaA&feature=related


 hey masonic, to embed a video on the reply, just click on the lil thingy that looks like a film strip right above the reply box, it's the second in from the right hand side..


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 22, 2011)

right on . was looking for it ..


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;NrmcaiZM_vU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrmcaiZM_vU[/video]

see if this works


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;OzLR8WgLkp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzLR8WgLkp4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 22, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!![video=youtube;VPekHW5ollE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPekHW5ollE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

gg alin reminds me of bricktop from this site..
bricktop started a thread a few months back pretty much calling everyone on the site a jerk off who wouldn't know their heads from a hole in the wall and that he wasn't going to be posting on this site any longer... after the giant roar erupted, he said his farewells and left only to come back a few weeks later... 

gg on the other hand had for years said that on such and such date he was going to kill himself on stage during one of his shows... when such and such date would come up, he would than move the date back a few years or w/e, never to kill himself like he said he was going to... imo, if you're going to make such claims and not follow through, you kinda look like a douche, in the cases of brick and gg both, lol..

on top of that, his music pretty much was shit, and i couldn't get into it at all.. i know he was super punk and all, but come on, shitting on stage and rolling around in it, really now?? lol.. he does have quite the following though, but i don't include myself in that crowd..


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 22, 2011)

i agree about GG he was def very sick in the head lol ,Oh im not a fan .. i just thought since its christmas and everything it woildnt bother me at all if you wanted to delete that post .it is very distasteful. lol accually i reped bricktop today for some advice in medicating section .


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

Masonic72 said:


> i agree about GG he was def very sick in the head lol ,Oh im not a fan .. i just thought since its christmas and everything it woildnt bother me at all if you wanted to delete that post .it is very distasteful. lol accually i reped bricktop today for some advice in medicating section .


 nah man, don't get me wrong, i'm not hating, except maybe on bricktop, lol... what ever floats your boat in the music world is good enough for me m8, i was just simply stating my opinion, lol..


----------



## Steve French (Dec 22, 2011)

GG Allin was just fucked right up. A very sick, twisted, and dedicated troll. Rolling around in shit, cutting himself, and raping people on stage? The fuck? I agree, the music was garbage as well. He said the mayhem was just a vehicle for the music, but I think it was the other way around. Pretty sick mustache though.

[video=youtube;u2LvZd_9aMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2LvZd_9aMU[/video]

"I've had sex on stage with men, women, and animals, and everything in between."
"If a girl gets raped when she's 10 she may not get killed and raped when she's 15 because she'll be conditioned."
hahaha


----------



## Steve French (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;zukGAI2IDVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zukGAI2IDVU[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;WmX5mgO_KtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmX5mgO_KtQ&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;dcTSODz7QOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcTSODz7QOQ[/video]


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 23, 2011)

minor threat what a great band .. i havent seen any post for DRI .. those guys are still out there kickin ass on tour now..


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;YhGXAxBPLzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhGXAxBPLzg&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;BNqv4A-eU5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNqv4A-eU5c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 23, 2011)

Fuck yeah, DRI is the shit!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Masonic72 said:


> minor threat what a great band .. i havent seen any post for DRI .. those guys are still out there kickin ass on tour now..


 i'm pretty sure i posted i don't need society awhile back.. great tune from a great band. really good stuffs..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;NP5Hv_MxrzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP5Hv_MxrzE[/video]

[video=youtube;8M-eC_Hd5FU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M-eC_Hd5FU[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;k8ED_jqvzt8]http://youtu.be/k8ED_jqvzt8?list=PL2C38329C77A0C2F4[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;DnswpHvAqLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnswpHvAqLc[/video]


[video=youtube;xa-U1LTcrwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa-U1LTcrwg[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 23, 2011)

Awh, I love Fugazi man.... Never a huge fan of MT but I'm a huge fan of Ian Mackaye (sp?) as a person, and some of his other work is obviously phenomenal. 

....but fucking shit I could listen to fugazi for hours. I live with the 13 songs LP in my record player...


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;hRnP5SODav4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRnP5SODav4&amp;feature=related[/video]

For some reason Fugazi reminds me of Econochrist...

[video=youtube;Alm5vZ_HyR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alm5vZ_HyR0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol, don't know why I double posted, this autosave feature is a trip sometimes.......

[video=youtube;Igq2KZ2uiCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igq2KZ2uiCg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;mh0orhvcxBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh0orhvcxBY[/video]

[video=youtube;Ym1Nm4dj_x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym1Nm4dj_x4[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;JXvmwa0PRUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXvmwa0PRUM&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;6_6B9S1s6sA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_6B9S1s6sA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;BghogqqoFKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BghogqqoFKg&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;Pd9HKiUcioM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd9HKiUcioM&amp;feature=related[/video]

Please tell me there's some Infest fans out there........


----------



## Steve French (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;dxeI3APNAEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxeI3APNAEQ[/video]

[video=youtube;egjw2yTzvb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egjw2yTzvb0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 25, 2011)

This song reminds me of the good old days. Everyone happy holidays and good luck to all in the new year.

[video=youtube;-SjfKXPMHLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SjfKXPMHLM[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;tN2NNwZ1op8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN2NNwZ1op8[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 26, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;PGq6gNdH814]http://youtu.be/PGq6gNdH814[/video]

[video=youtube_share;f1XAEivP9_I]http://youtu.be/f1XAEivP9_I[/video]

[video=youtube_share;IkTasA-ngx0]http://youtu.be/IkTasA-ngx0[/video]

[video=youtube_share;iUNNuhgyyxU]http://youtu.be/iUNNuhgyyxU[/video]


----------



## ifoundnemo (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;WJwo6-xxKJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJwo6-xxKJk[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;WupU38LdUlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WupU38LdUlk[/video]

Keeping the dream alive


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh how I love to sleep in vomit!!!!

[video=youtube;Os33ljB76zQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os33ljB76zQ[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;J5ZLJ8s7G4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ZLJ8s7G4w[/video]

No chances... No plans...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

idk where everyone lives, but danzig is coming around my way and doing what is called his legacy tour.. going to be playing shit from the misfits to samhain to his stuff.. can't fucking wait till june.. tix were like $100 per though, fuck me it better be a fucking kick ass show..


----------



## Steve French (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;p0gDjsgQHK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0gDjsgQHK4[/video]

Something sounds a bit fucked to me about watching some 50 year old fucker struggle through his old hits from a lifetime ago. Like when the Sex Pistols reformed a few years ago. They sounded like shit, were all 60+, and it was clear they were only in it for the money. Paying $200 for a ticket to that shit? Fuck that. Though I'll admit, went to see the Offspring a few years back, many years out of their prime they were starting to look pretty old. Sounded great however, and it was a mindblowing show. Might've been all the drugs I took though, or how I grew up listening to everything that band put out religiously.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2012)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;p0gDjsgQHK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0gDjsgQHK4[/video]
> 
> Something sounds a bit fucked to me about watching some 50 year old fucker struggle through his old hits from a lifetime ago. Like when the Sex Pistols reformed a few years ago. They sounded like shit, were all 60+, and it was clear they were only in it for the money. Paying $200 for a ticket to that shit? Fuck that. Though I'll admit, went to see the Offspring a few years back, many years out of their prime they were starting to look pretty old. Sounded great however, and it was a mindblowing show. Might've been all the drugs I took though, or how I grew up listening to everything that band put out religiously.


 you've never heard of the rolling stones?? or the who?? or any other number of bands that still play years later?? idk, i'm excited, i love a lot of danzigs stuff, and a chance to finally see the misfits, how can i complain about that??


----------



## Steve French (Apr 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> you've never heard of the rolling stones?? or the who?? or any other number of bands that still play years later?? idk, i'm excited, i love a lot of danzigs stuff, and a chance to finally see the misfits, how can i complain about that??


I think most bands have a prime, a window of years in which they are still good. There are exceptions though. The Stones and the Who were rare in that they remained good for many years, but they have both been going for 40+ years by now. The voices have changed, and the guitar playing chops have faded. The songwriting has gone to shit in the bands that still play new songs. Most of them however just play the oldies, which I would much rather listen to on a cd than pay exorbitant ticket prices to see butchered live. It is clear they are in it for nothing but money or maybe keeping the dream alive, and it shows in how they play. Most of the people going to these shows are old themselves, wear suits, and are only there to say they saw x band rather than enjoy themselves. Though I would still go see the Who, if the tickets were cheap, because they are a band that I've spent countless hours listening to and I have something invested in their songs. They meant something to me.

Moral of the story: Bands get old, get shitty, there are exceptions, history weighs in.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2012)

Steve French said:


> I think most bands have a prime, a window of years in which they are still good. There are exceptions though. The Stones and the Who were rare in that they remained good for many years, but they have both been going for 40+ years by now. The voices have changed, and the guitar playing chops have faded. The songwriting has gone to shit in the bands that still play new songs. Most of them however just play the oldies, which I would much rather listen to on a cd than pay exorbitant ticket prices to see butchered live. It is clear they are in it for nothing but money or maybe keeping the dream alive, and it shows in how they play. Most of the people going to these shows are old themselves, wear suits, and are only there to say they saw x band rather than enjoy themselves. Though I would still go see the Who, if the tickets were cheap, because they are a band that I've spent countless hours listening to and I have something invested in their songs. They meant something to me.
> 
> Moral of the story: Bands get old, get shitty, there are exceptions, history weighs in.


 i tend to agree with what you're saying french, but i was a lil young when the misfits were in their prime, so i never got a chance to see them live..
i'm sure they would have been much better in the early 80's no doubt, it still doesn't mean i'm not excited to get a chance to see them now 30 years on...
i'm sure i will probably be disappointed, but unless i give them a fair chance, who knows, it could be the show of a lifetime, again, i doubt it, but i i'm no less excited to see them though..


----------



## Steve French (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;RLe9mV8RzZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLe9mV8RzZA[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;d4E9NkxOtjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4E9NkxOtjM[/video]

Bo Diddley cover. Bo's version is pretty great too. As are many of the fucker's tunes.


----------



## kevin (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qx0zeMbLOCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx0zeMbLOCY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 18, 2012)

these guys 'Refused' have gotten back together after something like 14 years and are touring w/ a "punk-rock super-group" named 'OFF!'. should be a dope show.

[youtube]2rk6LHyUgik[/youtube]
[youtube]vogKxVCq_-k[/youtube]
[youtube]wQFX6NP8s3E[/youtube]

[youtube]o873-vSIau4[/youtube]

officialrefused.com
http://offofficial.com/


----------



## red0021 (Apr 21, 2012)

Blitz has always held a special place in my heart 

Oi Oi

[video=youtube;rajF73BI6tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rajF73BI6tI[/video]


----------



## red0021 (Apr 21, 2012)

Gonna post another one, lol, whatever.

One law for them... And another law for us.

[video=youtube;CI0EbuXOOHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI0EbuXOOHE[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;N905d497yNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N905d497yNQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Milovan (Apr 21, 2012)

A best friend of mine that kicks with me every single day for mega years
and here now at my house was a original guitar player for The Dickies. *The Dickies were the 1st punk band to be signed by a major record label.* A&M Records. Scott Sindon says 
what's up and happy smokin to all you punks at RLOL. Scott is a madman pot head and I will
dish out a 1/8 or 1/4 oz to him and he puffs and puffs non stop till it is all gone and wants more.
This is pretty much a daily routine. He smokes himself daily into constant total oblivion. 
I call him Scott Rott, Scottage Cheese and Scottamire. A total trip, he is only coherent when playin
guitar and no matter what kind of music is playin whether on the radio, cd's, movies or a television commercial
etc...he goes into a total trance and sees and hears nothing around him at all. You could be sitting 
right next to him and yell out his name loudy at him several times and he will not hear you and you will get no 
response. The house could be on fire all around him and he will have no idea. He will just sit there and 
jerk his head back and forth to any music that is on. Everything around him is always a total whiteout when any 
type of music is playin. It could be a kiddy song from a Bambie movie or total thrash metal tune, car commercial,
cereal, jello, tampons, dog food etc....it don't matter to him and instantly he will rock with his head jerking and he 
will make noises such as grunts and such and will not see or hear anything else around him no matter who is 
there or what is happening. A jet could crash into my house and he will not even know it and will just keep on rockin
and jerking his head to the music making all kinds of strange sounds. My friends trip on him big time all the time especially new 
friends. They just stare at him totally bewildered that he is totally rockin out to a song in waffle commercial etc...
and he will not know you are there in the same room as him. Every single thing and person around him is completely non exsistant
and if you play any music to him from any era, genre, person, kid, band, movie, commercial or if you sing out whatever, it 
does not matter he will rock out big time in his seat. It could be the worst or best and everything in between and he will
rock and the world around him is not there in any way not even for a second. A total trip like 
you've never seen when any music is on and I mean ANY. Sorry for the long read but this is what my girl, friends and I go thru daily which is ok cause he is a fucking true hardcore punk.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 21, 2012)

Pretty fucking interesting story. But I have to clarify. First *California* punk band to sign to a major label. The Clash and the Sex Pistols in the UK were signed to CBS and EMI respectively, and the Ramones to Sire in New York before then.


----------



## red0021 (Apr 22, 2012)

Steve French said:


> Pretty fucking interesting story. But I have to clarify. First *California* punk band to sign to a major label. The Clash and the Sex Pistols in the UK were signed to CBS and EMI respectively, and the Ramones to Sire in New York before then.


Did someone say the clash

[video=youtube;tU1stt0okdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU1stt0okdM[/video]


----------



## red0021 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mornin' bitches,

[video=youtube;RbJZtfzX7gA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbJZtfzX7gA[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 10, 2012)

Isnt there no such thing as a true punk band signing with a major label? Wouldnt they CEASE to be considered 'Punk' once that happens.... lol


----------



## Steve French (May 10, 2012)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Isnt there no such thing as a true punk band signing with a major label? Wouldnt they CEASE to be considered 'Punk' once that happens.... lol


The definition of punk is so convoluted and changes from person to person. The first bands that were described as punk just thought they were playing stripped-down and high energy rock n' roll. Then you get the people that think punk is a style of fashion, or certain values and ethics (like not signing to major record labels). Then past that you get the folks that think punk describes a time and a place, like England '77. It's enough to get somebody quite confused. I've come to not worry about whether the bands I'm listening to are truly "punk" or not and just try and enjoy the music. Whether or not they were signed to a major label doesn't really change if their music is good or not.


----------



## Steve French (May 10, 2012)

Now how about some of that good music.

[video=youtube;C2AxWPQVOBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2AxWPQVOBA[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 10, 2012)

Same band. Record label wanted them to change their name. Guess it offended some people or something.

[video=youtube;4bDDAOJV1xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bDDAOJV1xU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Akira Chan (May 10, 2012)

Cheers to this thread kiss-ass


----------



## racerboy71 (May 16, 2012)

i was never a big stooges fan, but just heard this song today in an old ass skate video and can't stop listening to it..

[video=youtube;vUQQ-Yxfr4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUQQ-Yxfr4o[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 16, 2012)

Never a big stooges fan? Blasphemy.

[video=youtube;_SD-uF8uisA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SD-uF8uisA[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;EDNzQ3CXspU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDNzQ3CXspU[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (May 16, 2012)

lol, i know right?? my one friend tried to get me into them a few years ago and i went out and bought a few albums, but couldn't get into it much, but damn i love that i wanna be your dog tune..


----------



## Steve French (May 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i know right?? my one friend tried to get me into them a few years ago and i went out and bought a few albums, but couldn't get into it much, but damn i love that i wanna be your dog tune..


Probably their best tune. Just gotta take it from there. They got much more to offer. Though I will admit they had some shitty tunes. And them being so influential to so many of my favourite bands might give me a bit of bias.

[video=youtube;5AGJ4TXTFzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AGJ4TXTFzA[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;iwaywE0-An0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwaywE0-An0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 18, 2012)

My fave version of generator by bad religion

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gEl1xSPyOwA[/video]


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 22, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> My fave version of generator by bad religion
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gEl1xSPyOwA[/video]


Here is the vid, stoned browsing on my touch... F'n mobile sites!

[video=youtube;gEl1xSPyOwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEl1xSPyOwA[/video]


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 24, 2012)

On a real Bad Religion kick lately, wish I wasn't too old and fat to get back on a skateboard lol

[video=youtube;vmK6_lKGz10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmK6_lKGz10[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;SnOmT70JAto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnOmT70JAto[/video]


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;hxtxRvVcadY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxtxRvVcadY&amp;feature=player_detailpage#t=29 s[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pU6Ej4id2E4]http://youtu.be/pU6Ej4id2E4[/video]

Fuck yeah, Propaghandi...


----------



## ted bundy (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont knoe how to post vids. But heres a good one the viletones-dog style


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 26, 2012)

ted bundy said:


> I dont knoe how to post vids. But heres a good one the viletones-dog style


 hey ted, if it's a youtube link, just go to the youtube page, click on share, then copy the long link for the video..

when you come on here to post it, it's the lil film strip above the post box.. the second one in from the right hand side..
click on that and paste the long link from youtube..


----------



## ted bundy (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;jijCjpPFPlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jijCjpPFPlk&sns=em[/video] 
This is a goodone


----------



## mccord67 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9eltDE_KRF4]http://youtu.be/9eltDE_KRF4[/video]

Jaw-droppingly good band from Northern England who are splitting up in a couple of weeks unfortunately.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;oh8zcbC_Dcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh8zcbC_Dcw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;0jCA7F7aHxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jCA7F7aHxA[/video]


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;669Uc4xBLtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=669Uc4xBLtc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

this is the song of the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2012)

hitler bad !!!!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;6U6-H56C0zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U6-H56C0zw[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TNFyt1mhrAc]http://youtu.be/TNFyt1mhrAc[/video]

I've been loving this band soooo much lately.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ap0mqwvf7H0]http://youtu.be/ap0mqwvf7H0[/video]

this video reminds me of the time before punk went all corporate.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

the Oh'est of OG punk songs.. 
[video=youtube;594WLzzb3JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=594WLzzb3JI[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TIy3n2b7V9k]http://youtu.be/TIy3n2b7V9k[/video]

I wish she would of stuck to her hard core roots instead of selling out the way she did after this album.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;desJKYvdq9A]http://youtu.be/desJKYvdq9A[/video]

throw all your hands up. These are some good lyrics they explain my feelings of angst.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;O9Jp3w8Z10s]http://youtu.be/O9Jp3w8Z10s[/video]

limp bizkit could of been one of the greatest bands of all time if the could have blended punk and rap like this.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dhZTNgAs4Fc]http://youtu.be/dhZTNgAs4Fc[/video]

pure punk fury


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;oKsxPW6i3pM]http://youtu.be/oKsxPW6i3pM[/video]

when i'm depressed I listen to this and imagine he's singing to only me.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;-KTsXHXMkJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KTsXHXMkJA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

cant end the day without a holiday


----------



## Steve French (Aug 8, 2012)

God damn, I've just about run through my collection of punk. I guess I gotta start finding new bands. Or how about this. We break out the bands we've heard described a punk and we almost think are part of the way there. Or might just be a different persons definition of punk. Or some shit. I just don't know man.

[video=youtube;mtu_IM6cN1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtu_IM6cN1o[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZYqDahzTn0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYqDahzTn0E[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe I'll even swing up a live show or two.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wordz said:


> [video=youtube_share;TIy3n2b7V9k]http://youtu.be/TIy3n2b7V9k[/video]
> 
> I wish she would of stuck to her hard core roots instead of selling out the way she did after this album.


wordz your something else........lol


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wordz said:


> [video=youtube_share;O9Jp3w8Z10s]http://youtu.be/O9Jp3w8Z10s[/video]
> 
> limp bizkit could of been one of the greatest bands of all time if the could have blended punk and rap like this.



this is why 9/11 happened..........kotton mouth faggots and icp. just killing america one album at a time


----------



## dslantic (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;793TAUqVfSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=793TAUqVfSQ[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Haven't heard this since the [video=youtube;yIwL4lAKW6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIwL4lAKW6A[/video]80's.


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Sep 2, 2012)

[h=1]Richard Hell & The Voidoids - Blank Generation[/h][video=youtube_share;Lx7bXk4N5no]http://youtu.be/Lx7bXk4N5no[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUYUrDPzgvg


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 8, 2012)

This thread is the god damn best.

[video=youtube;3jHQqcky_Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jHQqcky_Aw[/video]


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;uh4s2ONzVzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh4s2ONzVzg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;cCEkuo94X6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCEkuo94X6I[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;MjVTHKYtunQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjVTHKYtunQ[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;mXxpg27cfPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXxpg27cfPA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2012)

been on a rollins kick lately.. 

[video=youtube;uqFQF7AkJ4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqFQF7AkJ4Q[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2012)

nice, i just saw this on your link steve, haven't heard op ivy in a long time.. great shit.. 

[video=youtube;9dMVHxFzNK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dMVHxFzNK4[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;unoRsQL1ocY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unoRsQL1ocY[/video]

Took me a while to find this one. All I had was the "woah oh oh oh oh oh" and google wasn't very helpful.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2012)

love this video.. 

[video=youtube;Ixj_xKfDX98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixj_xKfDX98[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;rH5cFREze8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH5cFREze8A[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;uDYene1CFWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDYene1CFWA[/video]

I always liked this tune by that band since I heard it in that SLC Punk movie (I think that was it.)

Very strong tune vocabulary wise


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2012)

Prison to the Nth! Power said:


> Bad Brains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 absolutely love the bad brains, but who doesn't after all?? i saw them live a few times as well.. banned in dc is probably me least favorite album of theirs though tbh.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2012)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;uDYene1CFWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDYene1CFWA[/video]
> 
> I always liked this tune by that band since I heard it in that SLC Punk movie (I think that was it.)
> 
> Very strong tune vocabulary wise


 hey steve, have you even seen the movie called another state of mind?? it's a documentary about social distortion from probably around 83 or so i'd say.. fucking classic film imvho.. cool parts of them staying at the dischord house in dc with minor threat after their bus breaks down as well..


----------



## Steve French (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't say I have. Sounds interesting though. I'll have to give it a look. Haven't watched a good punk documentary since that Fugazi one a few years back.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2012)

Steve French said:


> Can't say I have. Sounds interesting though. I'll have to give it a look. Haven't watched a good punk documentary since that Fugazi one a few years back.


 i'm ashamed to say i've never seen the fugazi one, was a huge fan back in the day.. i'll lend you my copy of another state of mind for your copy of fugazi's flick ..


----------



## Steve French (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay... here you go.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuxf8Nz2h3E

and here you go..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mardi Gras! said:


> ^^^^ the link is not working 4 me....plz try again!


 sorry, was trying to get fancy like steve french and just using a word for a link, but i suck.. 

[video=youtube;vuxf8Nz2h3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuxf8Nz2h3E[/video]


----------



## catmando6694 (Nov 27, 2012)

i love rollins how about "t.v. time tonight black flag and any other socal punk bands of the eighties suicidal tendencies circle jerks social d etc. damn they all bring back great times loved them all im so glad i found this thread thanx guys


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

catmando6694 said:


> i love rollins how about "t.v. time tonight black flag and any other socal punk bands of the eighties suicidal tendencies circle jerks social d etc. damn they all bring back great times loved them all im so glad i found this thread thanx guys


 check out that last video i just posted catman if you get an hour or so to spare.. it's an awesome flash back to the early 80s punk scene imo.. great footage of a very, very young mike ness as well.. he's super young looking in it, but still rocks out back then as well..


----------



## catmando6694 (Nov 27, 2012)

having been able to see all these guys and many more made the Regan era almost bearable


----------



## catmando6694 (Nov 27, 2012)

unfortunatly i dont have an hour rightnow but im listening to that DK song now ill be back in the am to checkin out that doc thanx soooooo much racer ill be back to this thread daily for sure for sure LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

catmando6694 said:


> having been able to see all these guys and many more made the Regan era almost bearable


 yeah, one thing i'll never regret about my earlier years was being able to see as many killer bands as i have seen.. not too many that i would have wanted to see that i never got a chance to, maybe other then nirvana when they used to play at like this 500 person or so club in nj in the 90s.. that's probably my biggest regret as far as not seeing a band play live..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

i just picked up this ink magazine.. forget the name of it atm, but it's up in the library and i was reading some of it last night and they were talking about this tattoo convention thingy in nyc, and they had all of these old nyc / hc bands from the 80s and 90s playing the gig.. they even had youth of today play, fucking great.. i think rancid headlined though, i'm not a big rancid fan, but op ivy were the shit back in the day..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;-RXY5K6ADLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RXY5K6ADLY[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

i know these dudes were super straight edge, but they were still great imvho.. 

[video=youtube;z7jpeTJaqIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7jpeTJaqIg[/video]


----------



## catmando6694 (Nov 27, 2012)

my biggest regret missing a show wise was missing DK wen they came my way down in sofl but me and my boys just moshed in an alley off the stage door after not being allowed in cause of over crowding in the venue we just got there 15min too late but we still had so much fun what i wouldnt do to get some of those nights like that back now that im tooo old to mosh id have a heartattack for sure


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

idk how many times i've seen sick of it all.. they always fucked shit up when they came to town.. 

[video=youtube;QjChAKbusgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjChAKbusgw[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

probably one of the best cover songs ever imo.. 

[video=youtube;XqoEVZtLnkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqoEVZtLnkk[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

just found this one.. i could have been here.. 

btw, this is the same club that nirvana used to play all the time.. imagine seeing them in this shit hole small spot..

[video=youtube;EHP2ZGL9AWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHP2ZGL9AWc[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;WmX5mgO_KtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmX5mgO_KtQ[/video]

Fuck this was a great band. One of the best "original" punk groups.


----------



## Vinland88 (Dec 13, 2012)

Agent orange bloodstains


----------



## donniemcm (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;IFBVmhISLos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFBVmhISLos[/video]

Haven't checked in on this thread in a bit but LOVE this one... hope it's not a repost~ Happy Holidays everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;mDaiZnlDbGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDaiZnlDbGE[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;L2HiXKssBM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2HiXKssBM4[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZyaK3jo4Sl4]http://youtu.be/ZyaK3jo4Sl4[/video]
i love this song for the fact that it's all about philly..


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2012)

Takes me back to ripping around in Tony Hawk's Underground. Those games had some good soundtracks discovered a lot of good bands from them.

[video=youtube;iN-xfHSuirk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN-xfHSuirk[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wkS11FsA2cs]http://youtu.be/wkS11FsA2cs[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;h-NBX9M2kmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-NBX9M2kmE[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2012)

what's your age range steve.. just something i've wondered about.. i'm 41..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8XVtfWxNMss]http://youtu.be/8XVtfWxNMss[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2012)

20. Yeah I joined this site before I was old enough. Fuck the rules, I'm Billy Badass.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2012)

Steve French said:


> 20. Yeah I joined this site before I was old enough. Fuck the rules, I'm Billy Badass.


 damn, make me feel all old and shit why don't you?? lol.. cool younger kids are into this type of music though.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, make me feel all old and shit why don't you?? lol.. cool younger kids are into this type of music though.


I seem to be in the small minority.

[video=youtube;vvWEKhGU6X4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvWEKhGU6X4[/video]

ya fucking geezer


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2012)

Steve French said:


> I seem to be in the small minority.
> 
> [video=youtube;vvWEKhGU6X4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvWEKhGU6X4[/video]
> 
> ya fucking geezer


 can't be as small of a minority as when i was a wee lad.. christ, it was crazy back then..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;iChTg8hCl_E]http://youtu.be/iChTg8hCl_E[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zm3qsBGRuNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm3qsBGRuNU[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;d9gkhdOFTpI]http://youtu.be/d9gkhdOFTpI[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ks8T_-iY4S4]http://youtu.be/Ks8T_-iY4S4[/video]


----------



## skunk0526 (Dec 21, 2012)

Into Another - Poison Fingers
[video=youtube;8MhC5kNWuhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MhC5kNWuhI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLK4b2xEjP2 PjVdxPfZuTth0fd40hBVpe_[/video]


----------



## skunk0526 (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;X9v_2BxBoxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9v_2BxBoxU&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLK4b2xEjP2 PjVdxPfZuTth0fd40hBVpe_[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;c4u62e5WYQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4u62e5WYQo[/video]


----------



## Ssdivin (Jan 14, 2013)

http://youtu.be/ugLk_IMvhu4


----------



## Steve French (Jan 14, 2013)

God damn, I'm stretched out in my knowledge of punk bands. Forgot a few as well. Need to find a few more.

Wikipedia calls this band a punk rock band. They sounded kind of metal to me and were thrown in with the grunge movement in the 90's

[video=youtube;NAdlZ2F-fs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAdlZ2F-fs8[/video]




> [h=2]Controversy[/h]During their performance at the 1992 Reading Festival, the band experienced "technical difficulties with their audio equipment" and were forced to stall their set. Quickly, the rowdy crowd grew restless and began throwing mud onto the stage. In protest, lead vocalist Donita Sparks removed her tampon on-stage and threw it into the crowd yelling "Eat my used tampon, fuckers!". Sparks has remained unapologetic about the incident.[SUP][1][/SUP] This has been referred to as one of the "most unsanitary pieces of rock memorabilia in history".[SUP][9][/SUP]
> In 1992, Sparks again created quite a stir in Britain when she dropped her pants on live television, appearing nude from the waist down, during an L7 performance on the UK variety program _The Word_.[SUP][10][/SUP]
> In 1999, the band raffled a one-night stand with drummer Dee Plakas at a London gig.[SUP][11][/SUP]


ha


----------



## Steve French (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;HlUFcTvFy0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlUFcTvFy0U[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;erZxdX9enNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erZxdX9enNQ[/video]


----------



## playallnite (Jan 20, 2013)

Sex Pistols- I did it my way


----------



## catmando6694 (Jan 24, 2013)

only sid vicious was on that track not the pistols ..............................im just sayin


----------



## Steve French (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;otfnvGOAuvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otfnvGOAuvU[/video]


----------



## SCI (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hVEnK4bBlJY]http://youtu.be/hVEnK4bBlJY[/video]


----------



## catmando6694 (Apr 11, 2013)

WOW great cramps vids with the russ meyer shots that was nice  glad i checked back on thread today its been a bit guess ill subscribe thanks to bobbypin,racer,and all the others for this thread i love reliving the eighties it was a fun WIDE OPEN era today is more like the book 1984 then the eighties ever were


----------



## Steve French (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;ynFK5ylCbTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynFK5ylCbTM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;XepA2ozYkU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XepA2ozYkU4[/video]

Greetings, ladies and gentle-dudes. I am a veteran punker of 17 years, now. Nice to see some fucking real enthusiasts, for a change, Have yourselfs a fucking awesome day.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 23, 2013)

Glad to see you found you way over to the thread pin..


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Glad to see you found you way over to the thread pin..


[video=youtube;x8K4hjaB6Ok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8K4hjaB6Ok[/video]

Thank you soo much for the invitation, mang. You are a gentleman, and a scholar.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 23, 2013)

Allroy saves.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 23, 2013)

Have you seen that new doc. about the descendents yet pinworm?
I have not as I've.never been a big fan of theirs tbh, but have seen it's been making its way across the country slowly but surely.. should check it.out if you're into them though as it looks like it'd be good IMO..


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Have you seen that new doc. about the descendents yet pinworm?
> I have not as I've.never been a big fan of theirs tbh, but have seen it's been making its way across the country slowly but surely.. should check it.out if you're into them though as it looks like it'd be good IMO..


I'm more an ALL! fan myself, but, dude...I haven't had a chance to see that one yet. WHO'S GOT A PIRATE BAY LINK FOR A DRUNKEN FRIEND?!


I just bought the new Lawrence Arms DVD w/drunken commentary from Brendan Kelly. I watched it naked on the couch with a squirtgun full of 151 and apple juice two days ago..... I would do things to him...I swear. 

What an awesome writer. 

[video=youtube;Ea2KIlKsJkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea2KIlKsJkk[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;g7EH0ByBXuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7EH0ByBXuc[/video]

This one goes out to soldiers, you know who you are! and to all the prostitutes standing outside the bar! This one goes out to the dykes, you know we love the girls! This one goes out to the PUNX - we rule the fucking world!


----------



## Steve French (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hxf5nTZfBHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxf5nTZfBHc[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;RbBfplYCl_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbBfplYCl_U[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;jLERBmHW9rA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLERBmHW9rA[/video]

Starting to get very ill with all the disgusting racist, and hateful bullshit that swarms certain boards on this awesome site. 

They, just don't know...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;8FVJrlmCWBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FVJrlmCWBI[/video]

I've got a fucked up heart.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;hMnSMckJj5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMnSMckJj5U[/video]

POUNCE IT OUT!


----------



## Steve French (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;z8O2ToQ_Dok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8O2ToQ_Dok[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9d8SzG4FPyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d8SzG4FPyM[/video]

This is for you, momma.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ovi1SKwfyxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovi1SKwfyxU[/video]

Xmas has been X'd.

It's funny how some fables became historic
When the authors clearly wrote them to be metaphoric
But people will believe anything if it's written
Especially in stone or ancient scroll
December 25th has been blacklisted
Since Dawkins found the proof Jesus never existed
It was the last thing anyone ever expected
Xmas has been X'd

No colored lights, no shopping sprees
No more presents under dead trees
St. Nick is dead but we don't grieve
We celebrate the last Christmas Eve

Jesuits are slowly turning Dianetic
Protestants increasingly become agnostic
Pentecostal churches are hanging pentagrams
Priests and Nuns are molesting each other
Methodists and Baptists are claiming Buddhist
Evangelicals surprisingly are Nudist
But mostly everyone is trying to become Jew
Cuz Easter's canceled too

No more egg hunts, no Sunday mass
Fridays are fair, Wednesdays don't ash
They canceled lent and slowed down fast
Enjoy Christmas cuz it's your last
No shopping sprees (don't worry son)
No more presents (We don't need christ) under dead trees (We got eight nights)
St. Nick is dead (we got mitzvah) but we don't grieve (The're all canceled)
We celebrate (our hanukah) the last Christmas eve


----------



## Steve French (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;aawoQkKlE9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aawoQkKlE9c[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;cG36yZhvY7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG36yZhvY7g[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9BKN8C9taZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BKN8C9taZg[/video]

That's the problem with Diazeapam...so many things I don't remember.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;kdkqu8VKvCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdkqu8VKvCA[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;H-Gs_XDQ2Ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-Gs_XDQ2Ag&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9APuoEFKWEcbklL3R1xEfb2[/video]

Our weapons will be sticks, and the other side will be rocks. We'll clash over petty shit, but remember all the lies...


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

[youtube]qLo7z50Tt2g[/youtube]


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;J4Timiea8Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Timiea8Y0&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]

What?!........What?............................... ..


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;yA0wSdrpWfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA0wSdrpWfg[/video]

Blast them just like a shotgun, back down, never to no one. Understand exactly where I come from. Take me into the action. These are stories that are true, no lie. Days of destruction, you wonder why.. I'm a fucking PUNK ROCKER UNTIL THE DAY I DIE! Days come, days go, life is goin' pass by. Affiliations everywhere I go, yea, London, LA, New York, Tokyo..This world is the world I know. Yea, world of no rules, no place that I won't go...Let me open up the door for ya. Let you into a whole new world for ya. Ya see? Ya never know. 

Scrape it up tomorrow....


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;sKsN5cj9ehs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKsN5cj9ehs[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9iiPu-q8Iso]http://youtu.be/9iiPu-q8Iso[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Ixj_xKfDX98]http://youtu.be/Ixj_xKfDX98[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;V8MYlI0wEuE]http://youtu.be/V8MYlI0wEuE[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;caf-XJ3hIrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caf-XJ3hIrQ&feature=share&list=PL7j3J3s3YXcUUCKsNOiFCV-iMYtRi0eox[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;VeorGbiPfUs]http://youtu.be/VeorGbiPfUs[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;Vxck-R1cMeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxck-R1cMeM[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 19, 2014)

been wondering where you've been hiding pin..


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;wb64IzE8Ewg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb64IzE8Ewg[/video]


Hahahahahaha - stupid....


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 19, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> been wondering where you've been hiding pin..


Ohai, my dude! Just keeping my head low for a bit. Good to hear from you. I missed you and stuff.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;4gzS1Ull5_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gzS1Ull5_8[/video]

"Ohhh, an outcast? That must make you feel sad? Are you sad?...." for the lawls


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;35YSM7zbV1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35YSM7zbV1w[/video]

Gewd fuckin mournin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;48ecBxrYnaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48ecBxrYnaE[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 20, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> [video=youtube;48ecBxrYnaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48ecBxrYnaE[/video]


Holy dog balls! Marry me! I FUCKING LOVE BOUNCING SOULS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZyaK3jo4Sl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyaK3jo4Sl4[/video]

I feel like shhit today.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 20, 2014)

I grew up on a steady diet of punk rock.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 20, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> [video=youtube;ZyaK3jo4Sl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyaK3jo4Sl4[/video]
> 
> I feel like shhit today.


"Better to feel like shit, than be full of shit." - Psycho Mike-O MOJO NIXON 2016!!!!!!



Balzac89 said:


> I grew up on a steady diet of punk rock.


Ditto boyo. I am a consummate professional geriatric punker. I'm a fucking lifer.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ri7uPOdeZfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri7uPOdeZfY#t=85[/video]

I fell into yesterday...........This broad makes me want to bash my face against a concrete wall repeatably.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;zwgjM-teND8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwgjM-teND8[/video]

I've seen a lot of sights and traveled many miles
Shook a thousand hands and seen my share of smiles
I've caused some great concern and told one too many lies
And now I see the world through these sad, old, jaded eyes

So what if I threw a party and all my friends were there?
Acquaintances, relatives, the girls who never cared
You'll have a host of rowdy hooligans in a big line out the door
Side by side with sister barbara, chief wells and bobby orr
I'd invite the flannigans
Replace the window you smashed out
I'd apologize to sluggo for pissing on his couch
I'll see mrs. mcauliffe and so many others soon
Then I'll say I'm sorry for what I did sleepwalking in her room

So what if I threw a party and invited Mayor Menino?
He'd tell you to get a permit
Well this time tom I don't think so
It's a neighborhood reunion
But now we'd get along
Van Morrison would be there and he'd sang me one last song
With a backup band of bass players to keep us up all night
Three handsome four string troubadours and Newton's old Fat Mike
I'll be in the can having a smoke with Garv and Johnny Fitz
But there's a backup in the bathroom 'cause the badger's got the shits

You may bury me with an enemy in mount calvary
You can stack me on a pyre and soak me down with whiskey
Roast me to a blackened crisp and throw me in a pile
I could really give a shit - I'm going out in style
You can take my urn to fenway spread my ashes all about
Or you can bring me down to wolly beach and dump the sucker out
Burn me to a rotten crisp and toast me for a while
I could really give a shit - I'm going out in style

Make me up dress me up, feed me a big old shot
Of embalming fluid highballs so i don't start to rot
Now take me to Mcgreevy's, i wanna buy one final round
What cheap prick would peel an orange in his pocket
Then hurry up and suck 'em down

If there's a god the girls you loved will all come walking through the door_
[From: http://www.elyrics.net ]_
Maybe they'll feel bad for me and this stiff will finally score
You've got the bed already
And nerve and courage too
Cause i've been slugging from a stash of desi queally's 1980s bathtub brew

You may bury me with an enemy in mount calvary
You can stack me on a pyre and soak me down with whiskey
Roast me to a blackened crisp and throw me in a pile
I could really give a shit - I'm going out in style
You can take my urn to fenway spread my ashes all about
Or you can bring me down to wolly beach and dump the sucker out
Burn me to a rotten crisp and toast me for a while
I could really give a shit - I'm going out in style

You may bury me with an enemy in mount calvary
You can stack me on a pyre and soak me down with whiskey
Roast me to a blackened crisp and throw me in a pile
I could really give a shit - I'm going out in style
You can take my urn to fenway spread my ashes all about
Or you can bring me down to wolly beach and dump the sucker out
Burn me to a rotten crisp and toast me for a while
I could really give a shit - I'm going out in style
You may bury me with an enemy in mount calvary
You can stack me on a pyre and soak me down with whiskey
Roast me to a blackened crisp and throw me in a pile
I could really give a shit - I'm going out in style
You can take my urn to fenway spread my ashes all about
Or you can bring me down to wolly beach and dump the sucker out
Burn me to a rotten crisp and toast me for a while
I could really give a shit - I'm going out in style
You may bury me with an enemy in mount calvary
You can stack me on a pyre and soak me down with whiskey
Roast me to a blackened crisp and throw me in a pile
I could really give a shit - I'm going out in style

Spread all my ashes about
Dump the sucker out
Toast me for a while
I'm going out in style


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;QCfB4ChX85k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCfB4ChX85k[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;nPpnW-6bCEA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPpnW-6bCEA[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;IlYiAuHQX14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlYiAuHQX14[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;lgCZN1rU5co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgCZN1rU5co[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;X2RmdLv_IZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2RmdLv_IZk[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;C6_k7HQQhuc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6_k7HQQhuc[/video]

These guys sound like they go home every night, drink bottled water, lift weights, and jerk off to pictures of Danzig....


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;8IobSrFl0Oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IobSrFl0Oo[/video]

Sa-ti-va...Sa-ti-va.....Sa-ti-va!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;Tk-x4CwXACM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk-x4CwXACM&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9AzL69uQ4ilia7-Z1YuJO-S[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;o9_1eF-N7CE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9_1eF-N7CE[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;nZHyf-w2W90]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZHyf-w2W90[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;j6VwYu0xVeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6VwYu0xVeA[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;CP55zSLhLGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP55zSLhLGY[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;sOLpAYx1gnw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOLpAYx1gnw[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;TJ5_NVJxoIM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ5_NVJxoIM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;3MMNsGr8RJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MMNsGr8RJw[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;tZoq4D9YlFY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZoq4D9YlFY&amp;list=PL81D793B13E0137A7[/video]

*HERE's 6 diffy versions of an awesome track......*


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;L5wRrOZWpDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5wRrOZWpDU&amp;list=PL81D793B13E0137A7[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;yujnO195bm8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yujnO195bm8&amp;list=PL81D793B13E0137A7[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;_QOAJ4ChRO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QOAJ4ChRO0&amp;list=PL81D793B13E0137A7[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;CtiqyMYfY50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtiqyMYfY50&amp;list=PL81D793B13E0137A7[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;2czqziZTSsk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2czqziZTSsk&amp;list=PL81D793B13E0137A7[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;IMhNa5185oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMhNa5185oM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;lsujpW0TmRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsujpW0TmRg[/video]

Good morning heartache, you're like an old friend come to see me again. I got stories, that you'll never believe, I got 'em I wear 'e on my sleeve.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice to see some other punk music enthusiasts around. Seems to be a lot of 90's or "classic" punk posted here though.

One of my all time favorite bands.

[video=youtube;edhZitVEu_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edhZitVEu_o[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;kn908t0MCfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn908t0MCfU[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;p-4EZyPIsSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-4EZyPIsSY[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Nice to see some other punk music enthusiasts around. Seems to be a lot of 90's or "classic" punk posted here though.
> 
> One of my all time favorite bands.
> 
> [video=youtube;edhZitVEu_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edhZitVEu_o[/video]


 lol, yeah, i'm an old head, what can i say?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yeah, i'm an old head, what can i say?


My fear is casting a shadow.........
The time has come today, but I've stopped two blocks away....
My spirit takes me to 5th avenue. 
A narrow return, to the ashes that I've burned...

[video=youtube;ECthsAkZAlc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECthsAkZAlc[/video]

Twerk muh balls upon your chin.......


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

how about a lil of ian's lesser known works?? pail head, was gonna do egghunt, but went with pail head instead.. 


[video=youtube_share;kO7H0MuRfTc]http://youtu.be/kO7H0MuRfTc[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> how about a lil of ian's lesser known works?? pail head, was gonna do egghunt, but went with pail head instead..
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kO7H0MuRfTc]http://youtu.be/kO7H0MuRfTc[/video]


Let's get gay-married. It would piss off your parents. If not, lets stay punk as fuck....


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Let's get gay-married. It would piss off your parents. If not, lets stay punk as fuck....


 i don't think it would really piss off me moms too much, so long as i were happy.. my old man, on the other hand, yeah, no, but he's been dead for a good few years, don't think he'd had much to say on the subject..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Let's get gay-married. It would piss off your parents. If not, lets stay punk as fuck....


 and getting older, i'm 42 atm, it gets kinda hard to stay punk as fuck, but i'm pretty happy knowing i have stayed pretty true to my roots growing older, which at times surely wasn't the easiest of things to do, but over all, all in all, i would say i'm still basically the same person i was as a teen, and still enjoy and listen to a lot of the same types of music now as i did then..
i hope you're also able to hold onto it as well..


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i don't think it would really piss off me moms too much, so long as i were happy.. my old man, on the other hand, yeah, no, but he's been dead for a good few years, don't think he'd had much to say on the subject..


We can be obnoxious, and secksy, and gewdlookin' as fuck....while they all just gape and enjoy being hot and smart.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

also, pail head is pretty much ministry meets minor threat, who would've thought it'd work so well??


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> and getting older, i'm 42 atm, it gets kinda hard to stay punk as fuck, but i'm pretty happy knowing i have stayed pretty true to my roots growing older, which at times surely wasn't the easiest of things to do, but over all, all in all, i would say i'm still basically the same person i was as a teen, and still enjoy and listen to a lot of the same types of music now as i did then..
> i hope you're also able to hold onto it as well..


I pull the truth ultimate truth's otta the punk rawk crowd.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

We fucking destroy. We skate. Get the fuck out of our way. We keep it punk as fuck. 

Heroin and basketball.

[video=youtube;9bOjc70f4p8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bOjc70f4p8[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> also, pail head is pretty much ministry meets minor threat, who would've thought it'd work so well??


You make being old school awesome.

OLDS COOL!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You make being old school awesome.
> 
> OLDS COOL!


 you know who duane peters is pin?? i see he just go arrested, again, got released, then went mia for like 2 days after..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> We fucking destroy. We skate. Get the fuck out of our way. We keep it punk as fuck.
> 
> Heroin and basketball.
> 
> [video=youtube;9bOjc70f4p8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bOjc70f4p8[/video]


 this made me think of this for some odd reason..


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> you know who duane peters is pin?? i see he just go arrested, again, got released, then went mia for like 2 days after..


Do I know Duane Peters? I've only skated bowls and pools with the gentlemen - I've even smoked crank with him....He's a fucking monster. WE don't fuck around w/the JAKS.....

I shit you not the guy is real life punx.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Do I know Duane Peters? I've only skated bowls and pools with the gentlemen - I've even smoked crank with him....He's a fucking monster. WE don't fuck around w/the JAKS.....
> 
> I shit you not the guy is real life punx.


 lol, you a cali boy?? d/p is about as punk as it gets.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_oK_BxTr5Ug]http://youtu.be/_oK_BxTr5Ug[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;fVobSl_hlrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVobSl_hlrY[/video]


 this is great, i love the country western chic, lol..


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> and getting older, i'm 42 atm, it gets kinda hard to stay punk as fuck, but i'm pretty happy knowing i have stayed pretty true to my roots growing older, which at times surely wasn't the easiest of things to do, but over all, all in all, i would say i'm still basically the same person i was as a teen, and still enjoy and listen to a lot of the same types of music now as i did then..
> i hope you're also able to hold onto it as well..


That's awesome. I love seeing the older guys n gals out in the scene still. I'm getting up there myself, will be 31 this summer but have been involved in the punk culture/scene/lifestyle since I was 11. 

[video=youtube;Bq1eF6ZZlqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq1eF6ZZlqc[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 16, 2014)

For fans of Leftover Crack and Choking Victim...

[video=youtube;1TJMIdeCrqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TJMIdeCrqA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;kwCsEoIRn_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwCsEoIRn_U[/video]

God damn I love Snuff.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;W5yFAx8JKzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5yFAx8JKzA[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;QIPzxDQCio8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIPzxDQCio8[/video]

OMFG Thank you soo much for posting that last. RIP Tony, we fucking miss and lubs you...


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, you a cali boy?? d/p is about as punk as it gets.


Norcal born and raised. DP smokes only the tastiest heroin. Dp Gunfight was probs last year's most awesome show. Fun as fuck! Took me days to count all the bruises.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;QIPzxDQCio8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIPzxDQCio8[/video]
> 
> OMFG Thank you soo much for posting that last. RIP Tony, we fucking miss and lubs you...


Got to see No Use For A Name a few years back. They were opening for NOFX on their 25 or 30 year anniversary tour or some shit. Not really my cup of tea but my sister drug me out to the show. Glad she did just to have the chance to see them before he died though. Must be a Propagandhi fan with that signature.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;fWRfsrY9j5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWRfsrY9j5c[/video]

Jord is one of my favorite drummers. He's top 5. Chris is such a smart dude. Lyrics hit home for suuuuure.

Andy Outbreak, of Nerve Agents/Distillers fame, is still #1.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah I've seen them probably close to a dozen times now. They come through here 2-3 times a year. My old roommate was a HUGE Propagandhi fan so we always had some playing when we were around. Not one of my favorites but definitely good for a listen. I seen this band open for them a few years ago and they have since become one of my top 20.

[video=youtube;fItAfSdsmUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fItAfSdsmUw[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 17, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Yeah I've seen them probably close to a dozen times now. They come through here 2-3 times a year. My old roommate was a HUGE Propagandhi fan so we always had some playing when we were around. Not one of my favorites but definitely good for a listen. I seen this band open for them a few years ago and they have since become one of my top 20.
> 
> [video=youtube;fItAfSdsmUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fItAfSdsmUw[/video]


Yerp. French Canadians, rebel spell is. Good folks, too. Nice licks.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah they are super awesome. I've talked to both Todd and Erin numerous times at shows, just real chill good people. Don't think they are french though, they are based out of Vancouver area. They opened for the Restarts few years back. Probably the best show I've ever been too. Small venue with tons of energy and just a super awesome time.

[video=youtube;gLvoyaecL9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLvoyaecL9s[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2014)

wattie from the exploited just had a heart attack on stage last night, and is ok, thankfully, but i just wanted to shout this one out to him, og punk god..


[video=youtube_share;ka0N7YZG4Vc]http://youtu.be/ka0N7YZG4Vc[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;kFQAIzg9vlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFQAIzg9vlM[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;GtMkDjJF3tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtMkDjJF3tk[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 21, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> wattie from the exploited just had a heart attack on stage last night, and is ok, thankfully, but i just wanted to shout this one out to him, og punk god..
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ka0N7YZG4Vc]http://youtu.be/ka0N7YZG4Vc[/video]


Shit, that's terrible. All the old classic punks are getting old as hell.
I'd post my favourite exploited song, but you can find it back a few pages.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2014)

I fuck-aing love you guys!!!!!!!!! Not judgmental about my obvious lack of self control on this thread!!! Bonus! Much and many 1000's of hugs and stuff. Now without delay, here are 20 of my cocaine/bourbon fueled delusions for this evening....

[video=youtube;nLuas9Rug8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLuas9Rug8k[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;mNI79Cv_DY8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNI79Cv_DY8[/video]

Here's some of my town's crowd in Sater's basement. I'm the guy with the ironic t-shirt and weird hair. Waldo? Lawls....I subbed drums a few times.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;_3HfJAFwQCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3HfJAFwQCM[/video]

Buy the new album, or you suck. Or buy Sundowner's new one....they both suck. Just be a champ and support your punk scene.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 21, 2014)

I find the Lawrence Arms a bit over rated...I prefer my Brendan Kelly old school...

[video=youtube;T1e2gEmWE54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1e2gEmWE54[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I find the Lawrence Arms a bit over rated...I prefer my Brendan Kelly old school...
> 
> [video=youtube;T1e2gEmWE54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1e2gEmWE54[/video]


I wanna hugs you.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;KVHx-N1hk5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVHx-N1hk5k[/video]

then I crank myself up, and I set loose to fly, let a bunch of restless bats finally coming to life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve French (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;J7d6ZwAp28Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7d6ZwAp28Y[/video]

It fits the criteria I think. Just not in the correct era, or with simplicity, or distortion, or any of that, well fuck it.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;tCoEPVpfby8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCoEPVpfby8&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UU30uHiJEP-oYN1MjGOxarSA[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I wanna hugs you.


There ya go!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> [video=youtube;tCoEPVpfby8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCoEPVpfby8&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UU30uHiJEP-oYN1MjGOxarSA[/video]


*You must lick twelve other ball-bags till you can lick NnN's again.*


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> It fits the criteria I think. Just not in the correct era, or with simplicity, or distortion, or any of that, well fuck it.


[video=youtube;iNcygbTNJyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNcygbTNJyE[/video]

I love Billly. Brilliant dude. best track:


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> There ya go!


D'awwww. Bring it in there!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;mNI79Cv_DY8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNI79Cv_DY8[/video]
> 
> Here's some of my town's crowd in Sater's basement. I'm the guy with the ironic t-shirt and weird hair. Waldo? Lawls....I subbed drums a few times.


I get the same message.
Cool vid.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;IES1HY0cwwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IES1HY0cwwY[/video]

I would lick the inside of Josh Freese's drumkick pedal for good lucks.


----------



## Steve French (Feb 22, 2014)

Is it wrong to like this mainstream pop punk band?

[video=youtube;CKEiUURUVR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKEiUURUVR8[/video]

I grew up on them. Saw them in concert, it was great. They read my mind and played the perfect setlist and even had a cover of the Clash's "Guns of Brixton".

Might have been the many many hits of ecstasy I took beforehand.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;RaBfvQUe-bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaBfvQUe-bk[/video]

at least poor barker still has BMX or skateboards...........fucking...pussy.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Is it wrong to like this mainstream pop punk band?
> 
> [video=youtube;CKEiUURUVR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKEiUURUVR8[/video]
> 
> ...


At one point OFfspring was the epitome of underground. Before exnay on the hombre. When a guy like me can walk up to Dexter and smoke a fat sativa bowl after a show, you know, dude's aren't mainstream.....They DID make some cash though so....good for them....

To answer your question....FORSHAME on your obvious mainstream tickle! lawls....Lubs you!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;62cFaucr0b8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62cFaucr0b8[/video]

(Everyone hug someone)

Sooo fucking good to have all you guys here. Don't care where from. I love it.


----------



## Steve French (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;WupU38LdUlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WupU38LdUlk[/video]

Fuck ya buds.

I'm forming a punk band sometime before I get old and die.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Fuck ya buds.
> 
> I'm forming a punk band sometime before I get old and die.


Didjits is a nice holler. 

[video=youtube;0r0zNY177mQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r0zNY177mQ[/video]

In like sin. I can bang skins like no one's business. Bang bang!  

It's FORMING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nofx version sans lyrics - just like any real respectable 7inch


----------



## Steve French (Feb 22, 2014)

Well shit, I play the guitar and bass if I have to succumb to it.

RIU band, I'm feelin it!

I got a respectable seven inch...


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I'm feelin it!
> 
> I got a respectable seven inch...


mmmmmmm...wish i was feelin it...lawls....LAWLS!!!!! FUCK YEA!!!!! Attitude! 


[video=youtube;0p38jQrzDLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p38jQrzDLU[/video]

Best lyrics for tonight.............dark


-------Your hubcaps cost more than my car 
And your car cost more than my house 
Your house cost more than I could make in twenty years 
But your balloon cost the same as mine 

As you drive away, I laugh with my friends 
'Cause I just cost you your life 
And when they find your body slumped over the wheel 
I'll be in bed soundly asleep 

Your epitaph was written by a Cardinal 
Your coffin was carved out of a tree 
Your funeral was attended by thousands
But your overdose was arranged by me 

As I read the morning paper, I laugh with my friends 
I just took out a man of God 
He is survived by seven kids and precious wife 
He died of unknown causes in his car


----------



## Steve French (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;0hQM3_SvwWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hQM3_SvwWo[/video]

Always liked this NOFX song.

Might have heard it first in Tony Hawk's Underground...


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;0hQM3_SvwWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hQM3_SvwWo[/video]
> 
> Always liked this NOFX song.
> 
> Might have heard it first in Tony Hawk's Underground...


Still steady shootin lubs your way.


----------



## Steve French (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;dYeFC7Jj-bM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYeFC7Jj-bM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;dYeFC7Jj-bM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYeFC7Jj-bM[/video]




She works hard at eating well, that's why I lubs her.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;8GSxYRuGVJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GSxYRuGVJo[/video]

We are all we have tonight........Woah-woah, these skids are all we got. Grip that bottle....We are all we have to-night.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;oOUR-5ls-bg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOUR-5ls-bg[/video]

Rather be hated then ignored.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Was just listening to Lower Class Brats the other day.

[video=youtube;meZfNvFF3tY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meZfNvFF3tY[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Catchy as fuck Oi!

[video=youtube;G2ks8wUz8Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2ks8wUz8Qw[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Catchy as fuck Oi!


[video=youtube;L-_FtGcb_Pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-_FtGcb_Pk[/video]

Richie dagger I can stomp and stagger, take on all your heroes-oe-oe-oes...I'm young I'm, haggard, the boy nobody own-ow-ow-owns...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;8EepSTtBiXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EepSTtBiXQ[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Joan Jett was drunk and passed out in the studio when Darby recorded this album. Richie Dagger, I'm young I'm haggard! I'll take on all your her-oe-oe-oes...The boy that nobody ow-ow-owns.


[video=youtube;HPkTGm4RtVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPkTGm4RtVM[/video]

One tough broad. Bitch is rough talk. Hugs Joan, and the runaways.........


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2014)

i never really got into no f/x.. probably told this story before, but i'm old and tend to forget crap like that.. 

anyhoo's, about 20 some years ago, i was at a club and no f/x opened for someone whom i forget atm.. it was more of a hardcore club, but punk bands did come through naturally... no f/x gets up, and the entire crowd sat on the floor waiting for them to finish their set.. it was funny as hell, but i did feel a bit bad for them at the time.. not one person dancing, not one slamming, not a damn thing.. they didn't boo them, but i think that was next, lol.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i never really got into no f/x.. probably told this story before, but i'm old and tend to forget crap like that..
> 
> anyhoo's, about 20 some years ago, i was at a club and no f/x opened for someone whom i forget atm.. it was more of a hardcore club, but punk bands did come through naturally... no f/x gets up, and the entire crowd sat on the floor waiting for them to finish their set.. it was funny as hell, but i did feel a bit bad for them at the time.. not one person dancing, not one slamming, not a damn thing.. they didn't boo them, but i think that was next, lol.



I get it. NOFX's music has always given me the overwhelming urge to sit on floors. It's a subliminal thing I think. The early 90's were a bad time for NOFX....Steve was just leaving, and hefe was just transplanted....I have to say, ribbed was a rough album, but, almost every album after that was a jem. So long and thanks for all the hangovers was one of my favorites. 

[video=youtube;Jd15ag087fA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd15ag087fA[/video]

HOLYFUCKINGSHIT!!!!!!!!BiLLYCOBIN!!!!!!one!!!11111 !!!one!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2014)

one time i was chilling in the local mall and a few skate betties came rolling up with this punk dude with them, at first from a distance, i was like who's this guy??
when he got up closer i realized it was billy joe, they were playing a gig in philly and chilled with two girls i knew after and they came to the mall.. my first reaction was pretty funny though.. 
pretty much like when i first saw rollins in person, had his hair cut all short, was were camos and all, and i'm like who's this army dude, and what's he doing in my punk club.. he turns around and i'm like, oh shit, it's henry..


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome thread. How have I not seen this? Been into punk/hardcore, among other genres, since I was in middle school. Still nothing beats a punk show...

Here's an oldie but a goodie, not sure if Aggression has gotten any play here.

[video=youtube;rzDQZFRvhrU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzDQZFRvhrU[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2014)

nice, welcome to the punk thread joe.. seems not too many people post here too much, other then dirty ho, steve finch, and lately pinworm and a few others, but always cool to see new peps here for sure..


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

socaljoe said:


> Awesome thread. How have I not seen this? Been into punk/hardcore, among other genres, since I was in middle school. Still nothing beats a punk show...
> 
> Here's an oldie but a goodie, not sure if Aggression has gotten any play here.
> 
> [video=youtube;rzDQZFRvhrU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzDQZFRvhrU[/video]


Welcome. Gnarly VID! Ferkin lubs me some Aggro. His lyrics are so violent. Beautiful.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2014)

i was at this show, keep trying to find myself in the video, but no luck yet.. 


[video=youtube_share;SiFFSzIvpH8]http://youtu.be/SiFFSzIvpH8[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> one time i was chilling in the local mall and a few skate betties came rolling up with this punk dude with them, at first from a distance, i was like who's this guy??
> when he got up closer i realized it was billy joe, they were playing a gig in philly and chilled with two girls i knew after and they came to the mall.. my first reaction was pretty funny though..
> pretty much like when i first saw rollins in person, had his hair cut all short, was were camos and all, and i'm like who's this army dude, and what's he doing in my punk club.. he turns around and i'm like, oh shit, it's henry..


Lawls...Rollins is a sweetheart. Yea yea he drinks lots of water, and lifts lots of weights, but he's just a kid at heart...Billy joe is the same. Just a normal guy (except for the obvious flaws) .it's just like when I met LARS for the first time. I was standing in line for the Distillers/Bastards show @ Redroom in Vegas I think - He goes, "Hey man, I need to take a picture of your girlfriend." I said, Trust me, man. I understand. He snapped a pic, and then let us both in back door status. Travis barker shot me one of his drumsticks. Signature. Wel la-di-fucking-da...hahaha was gnarly...i felt big for a second...lawls......Killer show, though, i have to say.I got elbowed in the mouth when they played skunx.....funfunfun....

It's weird how we percieve our "betters". When we hold them up so high, it turns out to be humbling when we actually meet 'em, aye? Yerp....


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i was at this show, keep trying to find myself in the video, but no luck yet..
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;SiFFSzIvpH8]http://youtu.be/SiFFSzIvpH8[/video]


I see you in the back, right next to me, sparing for change


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;d7QBc8-iMjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7QBc8-iMjE[/video]

D4 is goodpeople. Who's going to FEST12 this year? Gainsville, baby. \

Acting like you don't know jesus.....Relax tonight, get drunk, and throw up in a cab....Goddamnit it's a night-club....


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

What can I say? i got a fever for the cowbell, boys.....Never question Bruce Dickinson.....


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Another kick ass band...Arj whose done time on the sticks for Leftover Crack is their drummer, check em out...

[video=youtube;ot2_RvexO7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot2_RvexO7g[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Another kick ass band...Arj whose done time on the sticks for Leftover Crack is their drummer, check em out...
> 
> [video=youtube;ot2_RvexO7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot2_RvexO7g[/video]


Damn, nice find.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;CBYXc4jl6Gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBYXc4jl6Gs[/video]

Ayah!!!!!!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 23, 2014)

I see your Stupid Stupid Henchmen and raise you some the Infested...

[video=youtube;xi13moao8ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi13moao8ec[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I see your Stupid Stupid Henchmen and raise you some the Infested...


[video=youtube;ar2ZuhvoHMU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar2ZuhvoHMU[/video]


NO WAY!!!!! i got super wasted in a parking lot with Dobbs from Infested. PAbst ftw!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;UgtM1Qa_Wq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgtM1Qa_Wq4#aid=P9Uhuvb_hHI[/video]

BUJU! Taking a walk along reggae boulevard...oooweee hayyyy yah....

Tired of city aches...Home sweet jungle, here we come......


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;pM1anR5V_9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM1anR5V_9s[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;6R6kp1oTOMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R6kp1oTOMc[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;TJ5_NVJxoIM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ5_NVJxoIM[/video]


Fuck - Eat - and Fuck you up..............


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


[video=youtube;okIuolEG4W8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okIuolEG4W8[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;32FB5sGmrfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32FB5sGmrfs[/video]

Springheel jack'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> [video=youtube;6R6kp1oTOMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R6kp1oTOMc[/video]


I think I'm in lust.....touch me.......


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 23, 2014)

I was just going to post one song, but I think this entire ep is amazing. TSOL are one of my favorites, to quote a 7 Seconds song "they got the music and the message". Love the lyrics to Silent Majority.

[video=youtube;RYpROFzKfak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYpROFzKfak[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 24, 2014)

short lived but awesome band...

[video=youtube;rvxQplNHNRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvxQplNHNRo[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;f7Nffq0bOgE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7Nffq0bOgE[/video]


Not strictly punk. But I think we can make an exception, these fuckers influenced everybody and their mother with their raw screaming fifth chord sound.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice! I've only heard The Cramps' version, had no idea it was a cover until today.


----------



## InstantCoffee (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaXikmzQX_I


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;IF4QwWKgm8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF4QwWKgm8E[/video]

This song is about as given' er, as it gets. 

Fuck yes.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Catchy as fuck...

[video=youtube;6kcW3dqCZS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kcW3dqCZS0[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;5RAQXg0IdfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RAQXg0IdfI[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;yBDGqZg7Wvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBDGqZg7Wvg[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;jjPOpB4OGlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjPOpB4OGlg[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;53aXD03k2Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53aXD03k2Io[/video]

Hissyfitts? nonono...Be like Jack Dalrymple. Keep it fucking simple.

Baked potato, and smoke a blunt. Have another drink on me.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;-HmqP2lc0WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HmqP2lc0WE[/video]


I'm fits to break yer nintendo!


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;CPynuyutWTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPynuyutWTI[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> [video=youtube;CPynuyutWTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPynuyutWTI[/video]


Ferk yea! Feed us a fetus!!!!!!!!


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;-HmqP2lc0WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HmqP2lc0WE[/video]
> 
> 
> I'm fits to break yer nintendo!


Awesome song. I've seen them play a bunch of times here in SoCal, good show. Smut Peddlers, TSOL, DI and The Detours all at one show was off the hook.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

socaljoe said:


> Awesome song. I've seen them play a bunch of times here in SoCal, good show. Smut Peddlers, TSOL, DI and The Detours all at one show was off the hook.


D.I. is fucking rad. I bought Casey a fancy beer once...He took "us" out back to the bus, and injested some crank, told me all about how the police are watching me, then proceeded to give me a free t-shirt if I promised to punch a random stranger in the chest. Later, during the set, he threw an aquafina bottle at my face. Cranky butthole. I suppose I had it coming....


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> D.I. is fucking rad. I bought Casey a fancy beer once...He took "us" out back to the bus, and injested some crank, told me all about how the police are watching me, then proceeded to give me a free t-shirt if I promised to punch a random stranger in the chest. Later, during the set, he threw an aquafina bottle at my face. Cranky butthole. I suppose I had it coming....


Haha. That dude's a nut.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;sCbjc2LvxHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCbjc2LvxHA[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;U1VP8YbqP0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1VP8YbqP0k[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;GUZ5gGO0_Pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUZ5gGO0_Pw[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;VCFcQ5s8DMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCFcQ5s8DMA[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;0ktFEOWP6iY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ktFEOWP6iY[/video]

I was the king of the drug booze thing now I've worn out the soles of my party boots
So call me shit-faced Master of Disgrace, I don't care cause my outer skin
Is thick like crust, and a liver that's rusted out, now I'm on a list

Everybody wants to give a shit out of me, I won't give it but I'll give ambivalence
I gotta memory box cause my memory blocks me, from remembering weeks
All the blacked out nights into white out mornings, into grey matter damagings
So call me Fat Fuck, geriatric punk rock, give it straight cause I deserve
A verbal beating from an audience bleating, and a melee with no concern
Everybody wants to give a shit outta me, I won't give it but I'll give irresponsiveness
Everybody wants to drag me up again, I wanna go, but the price keeps going up
Going down is simple and practical, laying low but keeping it cynical
I'm on the wagon and it's such a drag, without a key kick, shot, and a drag

Evidently no one likes a quitter or an old punk's bitterness
So I'm waiting for the tap, on my shoulder, cause we're all getting older not better
The laughs are no longer with us
So call me Fat Fuck geriatric punk, 
Call me Fat Fuck geriatric punk
Call me Fat Fuck geriatric punk shit-faced master of disgrace


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Jerry Garcia is a filthy long-hair. Take that, hippies.


^Posted in Grateful Dead thread.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;fWRfsrY9j5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWRfsrY9j5c[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;RbvLC9Qe_wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbvLC9Qe_wk&amp;list=PL7A0FF8B4A7613FF5[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;B100uweSZmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B100uweSZmA[/video]

*Don't change a god damn thing, hold that head up high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;jXaXFtSC6Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXaXFtSC6Ug[/video]

Fuck fuck fuck I'm having such a bad fucking day - and that's alright


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;RnyVhbZ5qQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnyVhbZ5qQo[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;6MV-IGWRtnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MV-IGWRtnY[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;nYWoZkhOq88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYWoZkhOq88&amp;index=18&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9Dg_uYpFrsjd9nW62voN4OC[/video]


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;l7TWLxCIgwE]http://youtu.be/l7TWLxCIgwE[/video]"...............


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;VK2h7CWepBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK2h7CWepBo[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;gyFJMSz_O_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyFJMSz_O_4[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Seen Jello with the School of Medicine years back on Halloween. 2/3 the set was DK covers. I didn't complain.

[video=youtube;kdkqu8VKvCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdkqu8VKvCA[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;-kIwqpqgoQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kIwqpqgoQs[/video]

saw the most hilarious shit earlier on the discovery channel. some wardens pulled up on this couple in the woods, and they were harrassing this guy and his girlfriend pretty badly asking him if he was high. the cop got all insistent and he was like "no, sir. not at all" and the cop starts to mock him "so thats why you're acting nervous right now?" "i'm not nervous, sir. you're more nervous than i am.", "then why were you all woozy and laid back in the passenger seat when we pulled up?" "i was getting ready to fuck and you interrupted us" hahaha!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2014)

this thread is one of the biggest ones i hate not having the likes for.. 

loving the dk's video though..


----------



## Steve French (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;AFJ71w_ez6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFJ71w_ez6Y[/video]

I think Buzzcocks' first EP when they still had Howard Devoto from Magazine in the band was their best release. Same with Black Flag.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;LovwTqeibPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LovwTqeibPE[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;OYD08SmhaIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYD08SmhaIA&amp;index=41&amp;list=PLAFAEA791850A9F CF[/video]


Sorry for the major jack the other day - I was suffering from a major neurochemical imbalance. Here's my ONE for the day. I'll even make it a short one for good measure. Have a gnarly one my dudes.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 9, 2014)

does hardcore count?
[video=youtube_share;JNmloBqyUk0]http://youtu.be/JNmloBqyUk0[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;NRUe4NbHWgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRUe4NbHWgA[/video]

Here's mine for tomorrow. All my love to Briggette, Fiona, and Kiera. We miss you Tony. You too Derrick..


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;MekxX-y8dnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MekxX-y8dnQ[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;OYD08SmhaIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYD08SmhaIA&amp;index=41&amp;list=PLAFAEA791850A9F CF[/video]
> 
> 
> Sorry for the major jack the other day - I was suffering from a major neurochemical imbalance. Here's my ONE for the day. I'll even make it a short one for good measure. Have a gnarly one my dudes.


Haha,thats crazy you posted the short music for short people comp..I was just rockin the Spazz song from it earlier today.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;IL6Srf5E8NE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL6Srf5E8NE[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;oMfHyldBrng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMfHyldBrng[/video]


Yeah, jk, man that was a shit band. They call that random wanking and shit music? My buddy shot drugs with the lead gurgler, Neil John.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;OJOrasM21mM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJOrasM21mM[/video]

Music starts @ 3:15 

Fucking Keith. I talked to him for like an hour at the bar (after punk rock bowling last year). More like listened to him talk while desperately trying to get a word in edge wise. He drank 3 huge cups of some weird italian sounding coffee in under 30 mins, and proceeded to rant about the lack of courtesy shown by hotel management.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;Y2gGwTjkcIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2gGwTjkcIs[/video]

I gently placed his decapitated head in a stock pot, boiled off his flesh to make a spreadable head-cheese.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 14, 2014)

All the Propagandhi...Guess I'll share a few of my faves...

[video=youtube;SPpXY1aWKgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPpXY1aWKgI[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;q0Ka_HHXASw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0Ka_HHXASw[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;I82-CF6EaY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I82-CF6EaY0[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;zqVl7byzKuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqVl7byzKuQ[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;l8vis7aNlYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8vis7aNlYo[/video]

Malt liquor tastes better when you are sleeping on concrete.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;PXTE5wAtBzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXTE5wAtBzo[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;ySKZMNvobnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySKZMNvobnI[/video]

If you can hold a gun. You're not dead yet.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;TeZ5QEg30BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeZ5QEg30BM[/video]

The grass is never greener on the other side, I'll stay right here and frolic in the dirt and gravel.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;RN4Qlo8Dk3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN4Qlo8Dk3E[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;gnG6zfBiDEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnG6zfBiDEc[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;j_sq-lkyypg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_sq-lkyypg[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;MNJJ51TZiew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNJJ51TZiew[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;qKJxOeOThd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKJxOeOThd4[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;eVTtFjU0T-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVTtFjU0T-Y[/video]
still one of the favorites


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2014)

high|hgih said:


> [video=youtube;eVTtFjU0T-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVTtFjU0T-Y[/video]
> still one of the favorites


 nice, always been a big siouxsie fan.. 

you ever heard the glove high/? it's robert smith on guitar and steve severen from siouxsie and of course her as well.. they put out one album..


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 17, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> nice, always been a big siouxsie fan..
> 
> you ever heard the glove high/? it's robert smith on guitar and steve severen from siouxsie and of course her as well.. they put out one album..


I've heard of the glove actually but never listened for some odd reason.. I feel like that'd be amazing. Gonna have to look into it later because I could imagine that the guitar work is phenomenal!


----------



## Steve French (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;027sY4Nfmfo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=027sY4Nfmfo[/video]

This band is still rocking. Too bad the singer got all old and wrinkly and fat and gross.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;pjZK2VdWUlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjZK2VdWUlY[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2iqllP8ASgU]http://youtu.be/2iqllP8ASgU[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;soJ0zpKX6jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soJ0zpKX6jM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;_NctzNLw_5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NctzNLw_5E[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;TJ5_NVJxoIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ5_NVJxoIM[/video]

They circumcise, they tell you lies. And, they getcha. Yea, they take ya. They hate you if you ever wonder why. 
We don't need no re-education, schools out, drop out, time for vacation. I'm getting an A in anatomy.
It doesn't matter, B. The past is history.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;cjr5ahsWMwY]http://youtu.be/cjr5ahsWMwY[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;O568sdPweEc]http://youtu.be/O568sdPweEc[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> [video=youtube_share;cjr5ahsWMwY]http://youtu.be/cjr5ahsWMwY[/video]


Formally, and publicly repped.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Man, I was just watching a Nirvana interview, and that cunt Cobain just shit all over the Sonics! The best band to come out of the pacific northwest!

[video=youtube;qxLJ5bQqfQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxLJ5bQqfQk[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;cl95rEE8nO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl95rEE8nO8[/video]


Fuck you Billy Corgan. Stop writing shitty songs about Courtney love. You asshole. You're fucking doing punk rock wrong. I should slap your huge bald, weird looking face.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Billy Corgan's still relevant?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;VI2aC7-jd_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI2aC7-jd_8[/video]

Kick it, Mr. Summers....


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

I always liked the Real McKenzies cover of their song "Sailor Man".

[video=youtube;CFZY99Q-duA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFZY99Q-duA[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I always liked the Real McKenzies cover of their song "Sailor Man".
> 
> [video=youtube;CFZY99Q-duA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFZY99Q-duA[/video]


Fuck yea. Oh, so handsome, oh so strong! These guys have to stop writing songs about us, I swear.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;9d8SzG4FPyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d8SzG4FPyM[/video]

Song means heaps to me.

Let's throw some whiskeys over, and make some bad decisions? 

We both got a spare kidney, and our livers seem bored.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

As long as they keep them lyrics true.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;Kr6OzLJrS2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr6OzLJrS2k[/video]


How about this criminally underrated folk punk band. Couldn't find the raw sounding Peel Sessions version which was much better. That's some good simple chords and lyrics though. Gets right to the heartstrings.

Dropkick Murphys are quite good too I find. Even though there's a movement to shit on them out there because they aren't actually irish.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;QKIocZ3WbgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIocZ3WbgE[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Those crafty fuckers the clash ripped off the music and came up with this tune.

[video=youtube;E6zcTRAeNp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6zcTRAeNp0[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;Kr6OzLJrS2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr6OzLJrS2k[/video]
> 
> 
> How about this criminally underrated folk punk band. Couldn't find the raw sounding Peel Sessions version which was much better. That's some good simple chords and lyrics though. Gets right to the heartstrings.
> ...


Agreed. They have some sweet connections, though.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;q3Yl4ehzX-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3Yl4ehzX-o[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve, let's stop fucking around and just get married.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

It took me years to realize that was The Clash. It was odd, I had heard that song continually on the ole FM radio. Almost hard to believe the single success they had in those eras near the end of the band. Always hearing "Rock the Casbah" now.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;1GBQTR-Ly9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GBQTR-Ly9I[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay, there's one I never heard before.

[video=youtube;J5ZLJ8s7G4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ZLJ8s7G4w[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Okay, there's one I never heard before.
> 
> [video=youtube;J5ZLJ8s7G4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ZLJ8s7G4w[/video]


Those dudes sound cool, but they have some really sensitive haircuts.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;pG77YhKmZWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG77YhKmZWs[/video]

Some Pop-oi..


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Those dudes sound cool, but they have some really sensitive haircuts.


Yeah, they do kinda look like a bunch of poofs, don't they? I'll say that was punk when It was a music and not a style.

[video=youtube;_qGEmFTZzCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qGEmFTZzCU[/video]

Now there's some good ole Shane MacGowan before the Pogues.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Yeah, they do kinda look like a bunch of poofs, don't they? I'll say that was punk when It was a music and not a style.
> 
> [video=youtube;NzU-9zuPz8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzU-9zuPz8Q[/video]
> 
> Now there's some good ole Shane MacGowan before the Pogues.


Ok, now we're getting serious. I fucking LOVE SHANE! I named my firstborn after one of his songs. Asiling is the most gorgeous name in the history of names.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

That shite means dream rite? Yeah I figured that, cause I watched that Christy Moore video many times. It pissed me off that I couldn't find a very good version of the Pogues or Popes doing that song.

Make sure to name the next one after me


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;4dSGu9803LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dSGu9803LA[/video]


A pair of brown eyes....


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

I just read that a liver replaces itself every five months. I'm not sure if it's true, but I'll have a round on that. And if I die, and when I'm gone, to quote Laura Nyro, play this tune at my funeral.

[video=youtube;fvV5mryQF1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvV5mryQF1I[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> That shite means dream rite? Yeah I figured that, cause I watched that Christy Moore video many times. It pissed me off that I couldn't find a very good version of the Pogues or Popes doing that song.
> 
> Make sure to name the next one after me


I will. We'll give the walls a good talkin'...And, a rovin' a rovin' we'll go, for a pair of brown eyes...


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

That was a good video. You could see the smoke in the air. That snake rattle kills me.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;otZ1SfwbE64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otZ1SfwbE64#t=15[/video]

I ain't never seen a pair of shoes this nice before, mister. Wish I could afford a pair of silk socks like those - they must feel like a pretty girls hair!


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Damn, Epitaph must be still rolling in change from Smash back in the day, that was some slick shit. Felt very authentic. Damn, did I hear an American Pie reference in there? That's Don McLean I mean.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Damn, Epitaph must be still rolling in change from Smash back in the day, that was some slick shit. Felt very authentic. Damn, did I hear an American Pie reference in there? That's Don McLean I mean.


[video=youtube;D4ASXgEnwGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4ASXgEnwGY[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Got some pretty good songs. I'll admit I haven't followed much modern punk. Got this twisted built in aversion to anything post 1995. Just keep thinking of this one for modern rock.

[video=youtube;1ClCpfeIELw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ClCpfeIELw[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay how bout this

[video=youtube;9fUjwV4j-H0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fUjwV4j-H0[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;unoRsQL1ocY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unoRsQL1ocY[/video]

Still one of my favourites. Woah oh oh oh oh


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;sOLpAYx1gnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOLpAYx1gnw[/video]


Happy robots say "life is fine" 
- they're the ones I loathe
- they're stupid or they're lying 
- or a little bit of both 
- ignore disasters and say that life is great 
- it never stops the smile on your shit consuming faces 
- The stupid fucking hippies 
- too stoned to see their lives are fucked 
- going with the flow 
- into the shitter they are sucked 
- and then they got these magic crystals 
- don't do a god damn thing 
- just stinking of pachoulli 
- while they choke on their ginseng - 
- Beating on a drum 
- you sing of quiet and peace, 
- burning marijuana - and take the time to hug a tree, 
- say no possessions, 
- but get all that you can, 
- you stink like shit and smile through it 
- Don't ever trust a happy man 
- Cheery retard masses, 
- with evil Osmond smiles 
- way too glad to be 
- 'cause "He" is on your side 
- and then they hand out propaganda 
- for sheep to join the cult, 
- collecting guns, 
- they rapt your daughters 
- but nobody's at fault 
- Beating on a drum 
- you sing of quiet and peace, 
- burning marijuana 
- and take the time to hug a tree, 
- say no possessions, 
- but get all that you can, 
- you stink like shit and smile through it 
- Don't ever trust a happy man 
-I don't want to go to heaven, 
- it's filled with pricks like you 
- I won't go inside the gates, 
- leave me in the waiting room 
- I'm sure that God hates you too 
- he thinks your an obsessed fan 
- see how you are? - I'll never trust a Hippy man 
- Never trust a happy man - The stupid fucking hippies 
- too stoned to see - their lives are fucked 
- going with the flow - into the shitter they are sucked
- they are sucked.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Ya mate I used to listen to this in Belfast circa '77 IRA forever fuck England man.
[video=youtube;kgG_c21NW0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgG_c21NW0c[/video]

Er just fucking with you I didn't do any of that shit, great song though.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;4C5e346QvRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C5e346QvRQ[/video]

Forgot how good this forgotten band was.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;gD_Ejvq5GgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD_Ejvq5GgU[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;4KIdLQDgAn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KIdLQDgAn0[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Just noticed how Stiff Little Fingers first albums follows the Clash's first album almost exactly in terms of amount of songs, content of songs, feeling, style, pretty well everything out there. They even have an obscure reggae punk cover.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Fuck me. I was in the mall today, and this fucking kid cut in line to buy his fucking t-shirt.....and, 
All, I could think was - I'm *way* more fucking punk than you....lol.....I fucking hate hippies. I hate hippies more than I fucking hate cops.. 

So, I spit on dude, and walked away. 

Fuck that guy, anyway.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Right arm man.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Just noticed how Stiff Little Fingers first albums follows the Clash's first album almost exactly in terms of amount of songs, content of songs, feeling, style, pretty well everything out there. They even have an obscure reggae punk cover.


I dig SLF. [video=youtube;0QQJBvIcl-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QQJBvIcl-0[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Right arm man.


Anytime - any day <3 ---- Let's do this fucking thing ---


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Fuck me. I was in the mall today, and this fucking kid cut in line to buy his fucking t-shirt.....and,
> All, I could think was - I'm *way* more fucking punk than you....lol.....I fucking hate hippies. I hate hippies more than I fucking hate cops..
> 
> So, I spit on dude, and walked away.
> ...


[video=youtube_share;MGA18KL_xHU]http://youtu.be/MGA18KL_xHU[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> [video=youtube_share;MGA18KL_xHU]http://youtu.be/MGA18KL_xHU[/video]


See. This guy get's it. We're over thirty, not lookin so purty, but at least we have a beat up accordion...


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;BfmZcD9IRgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfmZcD9IRgQ[/video]

Yeah, I fail on the first criteria.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 21, 2014)

Love the album cover but I should have strategically photoshopped jerry garcia under that stream of piss.

haha hippy bath


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Love the album cover but I should have strategically photoshopped jerry garcia under that stream of piss.
> 
> haha hippy bath


Jerry garcia? Why not just say - hitler? Fuck jerry. Fuck him in the ass with broken glass. Fucking-shit-for-brains-long-haired-asshole.

Never trust a fucking hippy, they'll sell you bad drugs.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;JLBbPg89gik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLBbPg89gik[/video]

Liberation for women is what I preach, man


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 21, 2014)

I honestly never got the music and I do have a few closet hippy music faves but the dead are not music.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;JLBbPg89gik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLBbPg89gik[/video]
> 
> Liberation for women is what I preach, man


Then someone quick! - get my reverend something to drink!


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

God man, I wasn't into giving them rights and shit, just liberation from those oppressive clothes


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> I honestly never got the music and I do have a few closet hippy music faves but the dead are not music.


Fuck the grateful dead. And fuck jerry garcia. Fuck them all. Fuck you you fucking shit-for-brains-hippy-posuers.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Fuck the grateful dead. And fuck jerry garcia. Fuck them all. Fuck you you fucking shit-for-brains-hippy-posuers.


[video=youtube;mhY8EhOokbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhY8EhOokbY[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2014)

i'm sad to tell you that the frontman to the band gwar has left the building as of yesterday, oderus urungus is on his way back to his home planet.. 

this one is for you..

[video=youtube_share;baExq6xNhQ8]http://youtu.be/baExq6xNhQ8[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm getting my drink on and listening to this, I strongly recommend it

[video=youtube;vGOEWDYxAas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGOEWDYxAas[/video]


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Jerry garcia? Why not just say - hitler? Fuck jerry. Fuck him in the ass with broken glass. Fucking-shit-for-brains-long-haired-asshole.
> 
> Never trust a fucking hippy, they'll sell you bad drugs.


I love that so much I cant even express it..... fuckin hippies they steal from you to, think they're just all poor sittin on on street corners spare changing all, hibbidy bibbidy take um home smoke um out then start thinking about doing bad things to the braless bushy female and next thing you know they're gone with your weed and your cat.... ya fuck them hippies...anyway here is my contemporary punk cause I cant beat claytons post

[video=youtube;nnzg-i5E8as]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnzg-i5E8as[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 26, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't give him any he has a solid one just being himself lol I saw how he abused that poor lonely girl from LA yesterday..and frankly I feel like my butt hole is in constant jeopardy so i am trying to escape his notice.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;PDQZQMuahtg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDQZQMuahtg[/video]

Damn, this tune killed me.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;jTIuFWq-1iA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTIuFWq-1iA[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;KxgETJq0T80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxgETJq0T80[/video]


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 31, 2014)

All this talk of suicide around here lately so this ones to you CHEERS[video=youtube_share;S50IGVCG_4w]http://youtu.be/S50IGVCG_4w[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

I need to clear the air.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)

I fucking love oi! and street punk!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Haven't been a fan of Pennywise for a while, the last few albums were just too shitty for me, but I'll throw up some old stuff.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Haven't been a fan of Pennywise for a while, the last few albums were just too shitty for me, but I'll throw up some old stuff.


Pennywise is only good for puking on shit. Throw up on me, man.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Pennywise is only good for puking on shit. Throw up on me, man.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## sniffer (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Winner from the NOFX contest. Fucking fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


O FUCK YA


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


sick cover but who does the original?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> sick cover but who does the original?







Adolescents my new bestie. Agnew borthers are menial geniouses.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)

I left it to chance; I never should’ve let this get so far out of hand.
But I’ll do anything to not be alone ’cause when I’m alone you know I’ll…
I can easily fall back into old habits that I thought I’d left behind
And they rip me apart and I realize…

Don’t be alarmed, I have to lie
Take everything and keep it inside.
I know I’m sick and I’m not right. I’m so fucking tired of living this life,
I made for myself, I’m sorry that I cannot get past what keeps me away from the light.
I hope this explains my problem to you, because I feel like this every night.

Don’t wanna be like this, anxious and angry or hopeless and upset- all the time.
Unable to get back the feeling I lost somewhere along the line.
I wear it all on my sleeve and everyone sees no matter how hard I try.
I’ve never felt worse in my whole life.

Don’t be alarmed, I have to lie
Take everything and keep it in stride.
I know I’m sick and I’m not right. I’m so fucking tired of living this life,
I made for myself, I’m sorry that I cannot get past what keeps me away from the light.
I hope this explains my problem to you, because I feel like this every night.
Feel like this every night.
(Night after night)


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok, one more track form theses fucks.

Funny video too.





> I wanted to tell you, I wanted to share,
> Some important details that you're unaware
> I want you to listen, I want you to care,
> I'll choke to death if I don't clear the air
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (May 3, 2014)




----------



## haulinbass (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Commander Strax (May 7, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 8, 2014)

Ceepea said:


>


You must be a canuck. I remember seeing these guys a ton when I was just a wee puke.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


>







My man Handome Dick. Love the dictators.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> My man Handome Dick. Love the dictators.


I played on that same stage back in 93.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)

This gives me fucking goosebumps.


----------



## KLITE (May 15, 2014)

>


All the way from spain almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

This song sucks.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## MothersLittleHelper (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 22, 2014)

"You think it's funny, turning rebellion into money".


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

soooo many fucking goosebumps.....oh my fucking GOD I fucking love punk rock


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Seen Bouncing Souls with Youth Brigade like 10 years ago, one of the best high energy shows I've been to.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Seen Bouncing Souls with Youth Brigade like 10 years ago, one of the best high energy shows I've been to.


I love you. No lie.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I love you. No lie.


<3


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> <3


omgods, the heart, it swells!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Not my usual style, but a lil 90's nostalgia.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ahhh the 90's...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Ahhh the 90's...


YAY! Now is my time to shine.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> YAY! Now is my time to shine.


Shine on!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Remember when Offspring didn't suck a huge bag of dicks?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Remember when Offspring didn't suck a huge bag of dicks?






Goodtimes. And, yea, bag of smelly dicks, they can eat em.... Stupid Dexter, could of been on Fat Wreck, but he is too jealous of fat mike...and he said no....and now....bags of smelly dicks....omnomnom


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Goodtimes. And, yea, bag of smelly dicks, they can eat em.... Stupid Dexter, could of been on Fat Wreck, but he is too jealous of fat mike...and he said no....and now....bags of smelly dicks....omnomnom


Yeah everything after Smash is pretty well complete shit. I guess they got rich and forgot how to be punk rock.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anybody into Rancid should check these guys out...


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 20, 2014)

Love you guys


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)

¡Punk rockers are gay!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3233647 ¡Punk rockers are gay!







Gay enough to fuck you up.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Gay enough to get stompd out


Actually I've never met a str8 punk rocker they are ALLWAYS a lil mixed up you folks skulls are just as brittle as ever[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

bitethecurb


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 22, 2014)

Hahaha you punker lads


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> bitethecurb


So your mad at me cause yer musics gay?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> So your mad at me cause yer musics gay?






Nope. I'm proud of who I am, and what my music is about. You're mad, because you are a homophobe, and you are super angry because you don't know how to express your latent homosexual feelings. I'm here for you baby, on the hinge of your life decision.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 22, 2014)

Great response


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 22, 2014)

Not phobic never said 'twas a bad thing just punks r jotos


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 22, 2014)

GG Allen 

God it feels good to win a debait


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> GG Allen
> 
> God it feels good to win a debait







You can't dig what you don't understand, boy.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You can't dig what you don't understand, boy.


Hahaha I ain't holdin a shovel


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 22, 2014)

Your really gunna argue proof ie GG Allen


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 22, 2014)

Punks Gay


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## BlazedForDays (Nov 17, 2014)

Frothing on this thread, only just found it 
Highly recommend the new album "Yesterdays" by
Pennywise, its tight. Lagwagon also have a new record but nothing like their old stuff..


----------



## Ceepea (Nov 17, 2014)

I always liked Full circle and Straight Ahead the best...


----------



## BlazedForDays (Nov 17, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I always liked Full circle and Straight Ahead the best...


Yeah man 2 great albums right there. About Time and Unknown Road are up there too


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## SCI (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## SCI (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## BustinScales510 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Ravert (Dec 21, 2015)

this is what I needed all day. Good punk songs! I didn't see this thread before


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

^love nino's voice in this one


----------



## Steve French (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Steve French (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Steve French (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 21, 2016)

They're signed to a punk label.... in my book, that counts. lol







I'm like 99% sure this song is about smuggling weed......


----------



## PoodleBud (May 8, 2016)

Have to go old school here. I hate dating myself, but I was at this show...


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 8, 2016)

Haven't looked threw this whole thread yet, but, anyone here like Blatz? I love the screaming chicks..


----------



## outlier (May 8, 2016)




----------



## outlier (May 8, 2016)

Fuck this is a good album. These dudes rock live


----------



## PoodleBud (May 10, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 13, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 13, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 13, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (May 13, 2016)

I was around to see Sex pistols, PIL, DEAD KENNEDYS, X, the Cramps etc...but this is one ove my faves


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)

great thread.


----------



## Steve French (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm been jamming to this one a lot recently.






Now that there is a great band. Hard shit. Makes me want to go smack a fucker. Might just improve my bench. Funny though, the band were a bunch of bespectacled twerpy little shits. Steve Albini, you know, produced all those good albums.

I'm not sure if this is a punk song, metal song, post-punk, whatever the fuck, but it fits my definition. You know I had to look back three pages for this thread?


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I'm been jamming to this one a lot recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here's wimps, inspieredby reading last post


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I'm been jamming to this one a lot recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no that's some kind of wave core, not punk but i like that shit, you have to discover music like that.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 28, 2018)

Take me back to when the punk scene was alive


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 28, 2018)

that punk culture >


----------



## Steve French (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## mackdx (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Apr 10, 2018)

Howdy punk rockers. How 'bout some Stiff Little Fingers?


----------



## tstick (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (May 11, 2018)

This song is beautiful. Fuck you.


----------



## av8pa28 (Dec 8, 2020)

The last post on this thread is over a year and a half old but punk isn't dead yet.....is it?


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## BlackAdderII (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------

